# Staatsanwaltschaft geht gegen Tor-Server vor

## ChrisM87

Hallo, 

kurzer Hinweis: Bei meinem Rootserver wurde soeben auf Anordnung der Staatsanwaltschaft Koblenz die Festplatte beschlagnahmt (im Rechenzentrum). Grund: (Achtung festhalten) Auf dem Server lief Tor. (tor.eff.org) 

Besonders kurios: 

1. -

2. Jedes Kind mit etwas Ahnung von der Materie weiß, dass der Tor-Server im normalen Betrieb keine Verbindungsdaten mitspeichert ("loggt"). Der Staatsanwalt offensichtlich nicht. 

Würde gern mehr schreiben, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal Backups wiederherstellen und danach vielleicht einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. 

Wer einen Tor-Server laufen hat, beenden!

EDIT: Das mti dem Exit Server lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr nachweisen, weil ich in der Panik alles gelöscht habe. Und ich bin mir selbst jetzt auch nicht mehr sicher, wüsste jetzt aber gerne BEscheid, ob es ein Exit Server war.

Weiß jemand, wie man kontrollieren kann, wann ein Tor-Server mit welcher Config tätig war? Gibt es evtl. eine Art Directory History?

WICHTIG!

ChrisM

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

Wie kommst darauf das es mit tor zu tun hat? Wurde das im Anschreiben genannt? Kannst das mal scannen und anonymisieren? Würde ich rein interessehalber mal lesen wollen...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

dass es mit Tor zu tun hat, hat mir der Staatsanwalt telefonisch mitgeteilt. Ich selbst war bei der Durchsuchung nicht dabei (war wohl eher eine Beschlagnahmung mit Kooperation von Alturo), weil sie ja wie gesagt im Rechenzentrum stattgefunden hat.

Ich habe mich dann nur irgendwie gewundert, warum plötzlich wieder Suse auf meinem Rootserver installiert ist. Erst dachte ich, ein Mitarbeiter hätte mir aus Versehen des Image zurückgespielt (schlimmer Gedanke, ich weiß  :Wink: ), dann hab ich von der Beschlagnahmung erfahren und die Nummer von der Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten.

ChrisM

----------

## SvenFischer

Tor möchte ich auch nutzen, noch liegt hier eine verkrüppelte Installation auf meinem Desktop rum. Das Ding lief mal kurz, und das wars. Ich war man auf http://www.showmyip.com/, dass zeigte mir aber noch immer meine richtige IP an (obwohl der TOR Test positiv war), warum?

Hast Du denn die richterliche Verfügung erhalten, durch die die Beschlagnahmung angeordnet wurde?

----------

## mc-max

eine Frage, gibt es weitere Ansätze die Anonymität zu erhöhen?

----------

## Chainsuck

@SvenFischer,

hatte mal die Kombination aus TOR und Privoxy laufen. Damit hat der Test bei showmyip.com geklappt, d.h es wurde 

nicht meine richtige IP angezeigt.

----------

## Darkman

Hi Chris,

kannst Du mir mal die IP Deines Torservers nennen? Wir haben eine DNSBL und es gibt

zumindest vom 28.08. ein volles Log der Torserver, dann kann ich Dir evtl. nen bisschen

Material liefern. Contact: dnsbladmins (at) sectoor (dot) de

Gruss und viel Glueck,

Sven

----------

## sceptiq

Was ist denn das Böse an tor?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

bei Heise ist soeben ein Artikel erschienen zu dem Thema.

@Darkman: Du hast Post  :Smile: 

ChrisM

----------

## amne

Ui, da steht was auf heise: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77915

edit: Ah, zu spät...

----------

## b3cks

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> Was ist denn das Böse an tor?

 

Das böse da dran ist das gute da drin... oder so.  :Wink: 

Es ist ein Anonymisierungs-Dienst, wenn du so willst und was damit erreichen kann ist klar. Somit ist auch klar, was daran böse ist. Nämlich die Anonymisierung selbst.

@ChrisM87: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du hier aktuelle Geschehnisse zu dem bzw. zu deinem Fall hier postest. Ich denke das dürfte einige interessieren.

----------

## mc-max

das ist doch eine wirklich tolle publicity für Tor. Zumindest habe ich Tor davor nicht gekannt. Und wenn dagegen vorgegangen wird wissen wir jetzt, dass es auch funktioniert. Bringt es was Tor auf dem Heimserver zu installieren oder ist da die Bandbreite zu gering?

Gruß.

max

----------

## Hilefoks

Klar bringt es was - allerdings ist das Tor Netz natürlich nicht ganz so schnell wie Plain-Internet.

Du kannst bei dir lokal (oder auf dem lokalem Server) ein tor zusammen mit privoxy aufsetzen. Zudem gibt es eine recht nette GUI für KDE -> tork.

Siehe auch http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## snIP3r

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> das ist doch eine wirklich tolle publicity für Tor. Zumindest habe ich Tor davor nicht gekannt. Und wenn dagegen vorgegangen wird wissen wir jetzt, dass es auch funktioniert. Bringt es was Tor auf dem Heimserver zu installieren oder ist da die Bandbreite zu gering?
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> max

 

ich hab dsl 6000 und auch nen tor server am laufen. aber gott sei dank keine exit node - und geloggt wird auch nichts. 

du kannst in der config die bandbreite beschraenken. unter 20 kb/s wuerde ich aber nicht gehen. steht so auch in der doku.

die frage ist aber: wenn das weiter getrieben wird, wer ist dann noch bereit ne exit node zu betreiben wenn das ding beim naechsten mal vllt konfisziert werden koennte.

klar kann man den dienst auch zu illegalen aktivitaeten nutzen. aber das kann ich ja mit anderer sw auch machen (z.b. mails verschluesseln usw...)

gruss

snIP3r

----------

## oscarwild

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Klar bringt es was - allerdings ist das Tor Netz natürlich nicht ganz so schnell wie Plain-Internet.
> 
> Du kannst bei dir lokal (oder auf dem lokalem Server) ein tor zusammen mit privoxy aufsetzen. Zudem gibt es eine recht nette GUI für KDE -> tork.
> 
> Siehe auch http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html
> ...

 

Ich glaube, mc-max meinte damit, ob ein TOR-Server auf dem Heimrechner etwas bringt

----------

## snIP3r

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   Klar bringt es was - allerdings ist das Tor Netz natürlich nicht ganz so schnell wie Plain-Internet.
> 
> Du kannst bei dir lokal (oder auf dem lokalem Server) ein tor zusammen mit privoxy aufsetzen. Zudem gibt es eine recht nette GUI für KDE -> tork.
> 
> Siehe auch http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html
> ...

 

du kannst den rechner halt gleich als proxy benutzen (z.b. mit torbutton plugin fuer firefox) und bist dann teil des tor netzwerkes. aber wie schon vorher gepostet - recht schnell ist das ganze nicht...

----------

## oenone

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Wer einen Tor-Server laufen hat, beenden!

 

Das würde ich nicht machen. Wir haben schließlich auch unsere Rechte.

Würde mich freuen, wenn du weiterhin berichten würdest, was wegen der Beschlagnahmung noch passiert.

Auf Bald

----------

## dakjo

Anonymisierung hin oder her. Wenn es sich um  *Quote:*   

> ...sie hatten deshalb wahrscheinlich auch keine Kenntnis davon, dass über ihre Server auf kinderpornografisches Material zugegriffen worden war....

  Kinderpornographie handelt muß die Staatsanwaltschaft handeln. Und da würde ich ihr vollste unterstützung zukommen lassen.

----------

## amne

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Anonymisierung hin oder her. Wenn es sich um  *Quote:*   ...sie hatten deshalb wahrscheinlich auch keine Kenntnis davon, dass über ihre Server auf kinderpornografisches Material zugegriffen worden war....  Kinderpornographie handelt muß die Staatsanwaltschaft handeln. Und da würde ich ihr vollste unterstützung zukommen lassen.

 

Ich denke vor allem, wenn es sich um eine Exit-Node handelt muss dann überprüft werden was dort passiert ist. Ansonsten installiert sich jeder Kinderschänder eine Exit-Node und schickt die Polizei wieder weg obwohl er in Wirklichkeit für sich selbst Kinderpornos runtergeladen hat und nicht nur im Tor-Netz weitergeleitet.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich denke vor allem, wenn es sich um eine Exit-Node handelt muss dann überprüft werden was dort passiert ist. Ansonsten installiert sich jeder Kinderschänder eine Exit-Node und schickt die Polizei wieder weg obwohl er in Wirklichkeit für sich selbst Kinderpornos runtergeladen hat und nicht nur im Tor-Netz weitergeleitet.

 

Dito - deshalb muss die Staatsanwaltschaft einen solchen privaten Server auch zunächst beschlagnahmen. Das bedeutet ja aber nicht das der Betreiber rechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten muss.

----------

## bmwiedemann

Ich betreibe auch einen dedicated Server als TOR exit node "bmwanon" (ohne port 80, weil da so kaputte protokolle bzw applikationen drauf implementiert sind, die IP-addrs als Identifikation nutzen). 

Wenn mein Server beschlagnahmt worden waere, waere das sehr unangenehm, weil da noch Hosting fuer andere Leute drauf laeuft. Einen Ersatz-Server zu beschaffen und einzurichten kostet da viel Zeit und Mueh. kann man dann der Staatsanwaltschaft den Aufwand (ca 500 Eur) in Rechnung stellen?

ich finde diese Zeilen da recht passend:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=11192162&forum_id=105084

----------

## schachti

Ich fände es absurd, wenn man der Staatsanwaltschaft solche Kosten in Rechnung stellen könnte. Ich bin seit langem dafür, daß man seine Daten verschlüsselt und ein Recht auf anonymen Zugang zum Internet hat, und bin ein ausgesprochener Gegner von zuviel Überwachung und Datensammelei durch Behörden - aber sowas wie Kinderpornographie ist einfach so widerlich, daß gehandelt werden muß. Selbst, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist, daß entweder Verbindungen geloggt worden sind oder daß der Server nur als Exit Node für einen einzigen User verwendet wurde. Wenn man dadurch die Chance hat, auch nur einen Perversen festnehmen und möglichst lange wegsperren zu können, hat sich der Aufwand gelohnt.

----------

## bmwiedemann

 *Quote:*   

> daß entweder Verbindungen geloggt worden sind

 

ist nicht implementiert und braechte auch nichts, weil per Design ausgeschlossen ist, dass ein exit-node Informationen ueber den Ursprung einer Verbindung hat.

 *Quote:*   

> Exit Node für einen einzigen User

 

kommt nicht vor (wenn der Uebeltaeter nicht grad sein eigenes Tor umprogrammiert hat)

d.h. die Chance, irgendwelche Informationen zu gewinnen ist gleich Null und darum ist diese Beschlagnahme so absurd und natuerlich wuerde ich entstande Kosten in Rechnung stellen, schliesslich haben die mir ja was boeses getan, ohne dass ich was dafuer kann.

Ciao

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

mit eurer Jagd auf Kinderpornographie könnte man ja auch gleich den gesamten Datenverkehr im Internet überwachen. Wäre das in euren Augen nicht sinnvoller, als ein paar Tor-Server, die eh nichts speichern, zu konfiszieren?

Freiheit muss schon konsequent ohne Ausnahmen zu Ende gedacht werden.

ChrisM

----------

## amne

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> mit eurer Jagd auf Kinderpornographie könnte man ja auch gleich den gesamten Datenverkehr im Internet überwachen. Wäre das in euren Augen nicht sinnvoller, als ein paar Tor-Server, die eh nichts speichern, zu konfiszieren?

 

Naja, das es sich nur um einen Tor-Server handelt muss ja auch erst nachgewiesen werden?

Jetzt rein hypothetisch:

Man einigt sich darauf, keine Tor-Server mehr zu konfiszieren weil es ja eh nichts bringt.

Alle Kriminellen setzen einen Tor-Server auf und führen dann von eben dieser IP dann auch ihre kriminellen Dinge aus. Die Platte ist voll mit illegalem Material.

Die Polizei kommt nachsehen - "Ach wieder nur ein Tor-Server, schade" und geht wieder.

Insofern wäre ein Tor-Server Freibrief für jegliche Untat - und daher kann ich verstehen, wenn hier zuerst einmal nachgeschaut wird. Wenn jemand von deiner IP aus illegales Zeug macht musst du schon damit rechnen, dass du den Ärger derer, denen du Freiheit spendieren willst einfängst.

----------

## bmwiedemann

Andererseits stell dir vor, nicht nur die poehsen Puben wuerden TOR installieren, sondern ueberhaupt jeder Mensch auf jedem Rechner.

Dann waere jede IP-address Angabe absolut unbrauchbar und jeder wuesste, dass er sinnvollere Authentifizierung nutzen muss. Auch die Staatsanwaltschaft, wenn sie einen "begruendeten Verdacht" braucht.

----------

## snIP3r

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *ChrisM87 wrote:*   mit eurer Jagd auf Kinderpornographie könnte man ja auch gleich den gesamten Datenverkehr im Internet überwachen. Wäre das in euren Augen nicht sinnvoller, als ein paar Tor-Server, die eh nichts speichern, zu konfiszieren? 
> 
> Naja, das es sich nur um einen Tor-Server handelt muss ja auch erst nachgewiesen werden?
> 
> Jetzt rein hypothetisch:
> ...

 

es ist doch voellig klar, dass diese moeglichkeiten auch illegal genutzt werden. aber gibt es dafuer nicht noch viele andere  beispiele. deshalb aber solche techniken verbieten zu wollen ist keine adaequate methode.

ich persoenlich dachte mir schon dass sowas mal passieren wuerde. war doch nur eine frage der zeit... leider rueckt das diese technik in ein falsches licht...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

 *bmwiedemann wrote:*   

> Andererseits stell dir vor, nicht nur die poehsen Puben wuerden TOR installieren, sondern ueberhaupt jeder Mensch auf jedem Rechner.
> 
> Dann waere jede IP-address Angabe absolut unbrauchbar und jeder wuesste, dass er sinnvollere Authentifizierung nutzen muss. Auch die Staatsanwaltschaft, wenn sie einen "begruendeten Verdacht" braucht.

 

glaubst du echt dass das je passieren wird?? zumal die performance ja nicht gerade die beste ist. und nicht jeder kann oder will nen tor server installieren.

wenn dem mal so waere dann aendert das an der brauchbarkeit von ip adressen doch nur fuer die strafverfolgung was. aber natuerlich kann man da die wildesten theorien spinnen. deswegen werde ich das thema erst mal gespannt verfolgen und sehen was passiert...

sollte nur tor traffic betroffen sein und nicht direkt von den ip adressen aus gehandelt worden sein, werden schon entsprechende reaktionen seitens der behoerden getroffen werden. ich glaube nicht dass den exit node betreibern was passiert.

sicherlich aber wird die diskussion solcher netze/techniken wieder aufgerollt. ich erinnere nur an den anon vorfall...

snIP3r

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

also, ich wollte euch ja auf dem laufenden halten.

Der Server wurde mit einem Backup gestern Abend wieder komplett aufgesetzt und läuft inzwischen wieder weitgehend zufriedenstellt (war ein bißchen Gefrickel, bis die Datenbank wieder ging, das Backup war wohl nicht ganz konsistent, musste also den Dump zurückspielen).

Ich überlege, ob ich rechtliche Schritte einleiten soll, nur leider habe ich ja gar nichts an der Hand. Nicht mal den Durchsuchungsbefehl kriege ich, Alturo teilt mir mit, dass sie den nicht herausgeben können, auch nicht als Kopie. Somit weiß ich gar nicht genau, was mir vorgeworfen wird, sondern nur dass, was mir der Staatsanwalt am Telefon kurz mitgeteilt hat ("irgendwas" mit Tor).

Ein rechtliches Problem ist vielleicht, dass ich ja gar nicht Eigentümer der Festplatte bin, sondern nur Mieter. Trotzdem ist mir erhebliche Arbeit (ca. 5 Stunden) und Schaden durch fehlende Mails über einen Zeitraum von etwa einem halben Tag entstanden. Kann ich das dennoch irgendwie geltend machen?

Mir scheint inzwischen auch, als hätte ich gar keine neue Festplatte eingebaut bekommen, sondern nur die alte, die ich vorher auch hatte. Dies schließe ich daraus, dass smartmontools short Selbsttests alle 24h anzeigt, solange die History zurückreicht und genau das habe ich mit der vermeindlich alten Festplatte mit smartd laufen lassen! Es könnte also sein, dass die Platte nur kurz rausgenommen, kopiert und wieder eingebaut wurde. Vor dem Wiedereinbau wurden allerdings meine Daten überschreiben.

Ist das nicht verboten? Immerhin war mit der Kopie ja das Beweismittel gesichert und eine evtl. Nichtweiterbetreibung des Tor-Servers hätte man auch erreichen können, indem man die Platte vorerst nicht wieder einbaut. Durch diese bescheuerte Löschmaßnahme fehlen mir natürlich auch alle Daten/Mails seit dem letzten Backup.

ChrisM

----------

## parabelboi

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> eine Frage, gibt es weitere Ansätze die Anonymität zu erhöhen?

 

Anonymität kann man nicht erhöhen, man kann sie nur verlieren.

Schönes Wochenende,

parabelboi

----------

## snIP3r

gut aber ist, dass lt. http://serifos.eecs.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/exit.pl immer noch sehr viele deutsche exit nodes online sind...

----------

## Carlo

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Wer einen Tor-Server laufen hat, beenden!

 

Sofern du nicht selber zu den KiPo-Widerlingen gehörst, hast du dir doch nichts zu schulden kommen lassen. Oder ist die Post je verurteilt worden, die Pakete von Kriminellen zu verteilen?! Vor Gericht und auf hoher See usw. - aber wenn mir da ein jemand ungerechtfertigt was ans Zeug flicken wollte, würde ich bis in die höchste Instanz gehen.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich fände es absurd, wenn man der Staatsanwaltschaft solche Kosten in Rechnung stellen könnte.

 

Ich bin in dieser Frage hin- und hergerissen. Einerseits ist es positiv, wenn Abhörmaßnahmen und Beschlagnahmungen dieser Art beim Staat Kostendruck verursachen, da dies durchaus eine wirtschaftliche Begrenzung der Maßnahmen auf schwere Fälle zur Folge hat. Andererseits werden die Kosten nur minimiert, wenn sie marktwirtschaftliche Bedeutung für die Provider/Telekommunikationsunternehmen haben.

 *amne wrote:*   

> Jetzt rein hypothetisch:
> 
> Man einigt sich darauf, keine Tor-Server mehr zu konfiszieren weil es ja eh nichts bringt.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Schon mal gehört, daß ein Logistikzentrum - oder auch nur ein Laster - der Post konfisziert wurde? Ein Kg DVD's per Post zu verschicken dürfte einen wesentlich besseren Durchsatz bringen, als jegliche DSL-Line, ganz zu schweigen von TOR. Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, daß das Internet sehr viel leichter und kostengünstiger zu überwachen ist und daß es massive staatliche und privatwirtschaftliche Interessen gibt, dies auch zu tun. Die Frage ist nicht, ob KiPo-Interessenten und andere Kriminelle das Internet benutzen; Natürlich tun sie es. Die Frage ist, ob wir deswegen unsere Freiheit und unsere Privatshäre einschränken sollten.

----------

## jhr-online

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Ein rechtliches Problem ist vielleicht, dass ich ja gar nicht Eigentümer der Festplatte bin, sondern nur Mieter. Trotzdem ist mir erhebliche Arbeit (ca. 5 Stunden) und Schaden durch fehlende Mails über einen Zeitraum von etwa einem halben Tag entstanden. Kann ich das dennoch irgendwie geltend machen?

 Such dir nen Rechtsanwalt und klär das! Erstberatung ist meistens gratis, insbesondere, wenn man selber nix getan hat.

Und was deine Neuinstallation betrifft, würde ich mich mal mit TrueCrypt (incl. HiddenVolumes) beschäftigen. Wenn die saures wollen, sollen sie's kriegen  :Wink: 

jhr

----------

## amne

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Schon mal gehört, daß ein Logistikzentrum - oder auch nur ein Laster - der Post konfisziert wurde? Ein Kg DVD's per Post zu verschicken dürfte einen wesentlich besseren Durchsatz bringen, als jegliche DSL-Line, ganz zu schweigen von TOR. Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, daß das Internet sehr viel leichter und kostengünstiger zu überwachen ist und daß es massive staatliche und privatwirtschaftliche Interessen gibt, dies auch zu tun. Die Frage ist nicht, ob KiPo-Interessenten und andere Kriminelle das Internet benutzen; Natürlich tun sie es. Die Frage ist, ob wir deswegen unsere Freiheit und unsere Privatshäre einschränken sollten.

 

Sowohl für Post, als auch Internetprovider gelten hier eigene Regeln: Die Post darf in das Paket voller DVDs gar nicht hineinschauen, und Internetprovider sind (solange sie nicht explizit auf illegales Verhalten hingewiesen werden) ausgenommen (siehe auch der Compuserve-Prozess, lustigerweise ging es auch damals um Kinder- und Tierpornographie).

Bei einem Tor Server liegt die Sache etwas anders, da jedermann einen solchen aufsetzen kann - folglich müsste auch jedermann (und eben nicht die Post) diesen Sonderstatus bekommen. Um deinen Vergleich nochmal zu bringen: Ein Drogenkurier, der am Flughafen mit einem Päckchen voller Kokain, das er für den sympathischen Fremden aus dem Ausland mitbringen soll (ohne Bezahlung, ist nur ein kleiner Gefallen für seine Nichte) kann sich auch schlecht auf den Status der Post berufen. Insofern sehe ich nicht, warum Tor-Server einen Sonderstatus haben sollten.

Weiters sollte bei einem Logistikzentrum der Post auch anzunehmen sein, dass es wirklich nur Pakete weiterleitet, während bei einem Tor-Server der Serverbetreiber selbst durchaus nebenbei auch für den entstandenen Traffic zur entsprechenden Seite verantwortlich sein könnte. Sollte es Grund zur Annahme geben, dass im Logistikcenter der Post auch Kinderpornos gelagert, verpackt und verschickt werden wird es auch dort eine Hausdurchsuchung geben.

Daher ich finde es durchaus angebracht, dass bei groben Verbrechen (also z.B. Kindesmissbrauch) jeder Spur (sprich IP) nachgegangen wird, auch wenn es ein Tor-Server war.

Generell stellt sich für mich auch wirklich die Frage, inwiefern durch Tor meine Freiheit und Privatsphäre geschützt werden, falls mir jemand wirklich ein konkretes Beispiel geben kann, wo ausschliesslich die IP Adresse und nicht andere Faktoren den Ausschlag geben wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *amne wrote:*   

> Generell stellt sich für mich auch wirklich die Frage, inwiefern durch Tor meine Freiheit und Privatsphäre geschützt werden, falls mir jemand wirklich ein konkretes Beispiel geben kann, wo ausschliesslich die IP Adresse und nicht andere Faktoren den Ausschlag geben wäre ich dankbar.

 

Kann ich, auch wenn nicht für dich persönlich, dann doch zumindest etwas allgemeiner.

Es gibt Länder in denen eine kritische Meinung durchaus verfolgt wird. Das ist u.A. nicht nur in China der Fall, sondern kommt auch "gleich um die Ecke" in Polen vor. Des weiteren kann auch ich für meine Meinung verfolgt werden. So könnte es passieren das mich irgendein Nazi eins auf die Fresse geben möchte, weil ich meine Meinung in irgendeinem Forum äusserte. Zu guter letzt kann auch die politische Situation in Deutschland umschlagen...

Wenn ich aber über verschiedene Tor-Server, die nicht alle in Deutschland stehen, gehe - dann müssen zumindest mehrere Länder eine solche Verfolgung  unterstützen.

MfG Hilefoks

P.S: Mir ist natürlich schon klar das der Nazi nicht so schnell an meine Verbindungsdaten kommt - mit Tor bin ich mir aber nochmals um einiges sicherer.

----------

## think4urs11

 *amne wrote:*   

> Generell stellt sich für mich auch wirklich die Frage, inwiefern durch Tor meine Freiheit und Privatsphäre geschützt werden, falls mir jemand wirklich ein konkretes Beispiel geben kann, wo ausschliesslich die IP Adresse und nicht andere Faktoren den Ausschlag geben wäre ich dankbar.

 

Ganz generell 'Zugriff auf Internetressourcen auf die du aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht von deiner IP zugreifen kannst'?

Z.B. weil deine IP/IP-Range irgendwo geblockt wird; entweder vom Serverbetreiber oder einem ISP dazwischen.

Soll ja z.B. Websites geben die nur aus IP-Ranges bestimmter Länder erreichbar sind bzw. das Angebot das du siehst davon abhängt ob deine IP aus einem bestimmten Range kommt.

Oder aber du postest von einem Firmen-PC aus, möchtest aber verhindern das der Serverbetreiber dadurch in seinen Logs erfährt wo du arbeitest (d.h. du in einer Firma X arbeitest die IP-Range Y besitzt)

----------

## mahatmah

nunja...in public wlans finde ich es ganz praktisch fuer diverse seiten, bei denen man sich einloggen muss (und welche kein ssl unterstuetzen)

----------

## slick

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> ... Nicht mal den Durchsuchungsbefehl kriege ich, Alturo teilt mir mit, dass sie den nicht herausgeben können, auch nicht als Kopie. ...
> 
> ... Ein rechtliches Problem ist vielleicht, dass ich ja gar nicht Eigentümer der Festplatte bin, sondern nur Mieter. Trotzdem ist mir erhebliche Arbeit (ca. 5 Stunden) ... 
> 
> ... Kann ich das dennoch irgendwie geltend machen? ...

 

Ja, die Platte gehört dir nicht. Allerdings bist Du für die darauf befindlichen Daten verantwortlich. Da aber deinem ISP die Platte gehört muss er selbige auch rausrücken. Allerdings ist der ISP auch verpflichtet dir wieder "irgendeine" Platte einzubauen (hat er gemacht). Backup's usw. sind Deine Pflicht. Sollte in der AGB stehen.

Was mir zu denken gibt: Es wurden DEINE DATEN beschlagnahmt, ohne Dich seitens Staatsanwaltschaft zu informieren. Telefonate zählen nicht, da paßt ja keine Unterschrift des Richters drauf. Alturo konnte (mußte?) Dich informieren und hats getan, sie sind aber nicht in der Pflicht dir das schriftlich zu geben, weil die haben ja nichts mit Deinen Daten zu tun. Das ist unklarer Punkt 1), d.h. allein hier lohnt der Anwalt.

2. Da sicherlich nicht der Tor-Server allein da lief, ich nehme mal an auch ein irgendein Webserver, wurden Logfiles vom Webserver geschrieben oder exitieren andere persönlichen Daten auf dem Server. AFAIK sind auch die IPs in den Logs des Webserver personenbezogene Daten. Also solltest Du oder Dein Anwalt sicherstellen das anderen Daten die den TOR-Fall nicht betreffen unverzüglich vernichtet werden, denn es können ja z.B. keine "unbeteidigten" personenbezogenen Daten "auf Vorrat" oder für was ganz anderes "gesammelt" werden.

3. Ohne jetzt juristisch gebildet zu sein würde ich vermuten das bei einer geschäftlichen Tätigkeit Deinerseits schon Schadensansprüche geltend gemacht werden können. Du könntest ja genausogut eine Applikation auf dem Server haben können deren Ausfall für Sekunden Dich tausende Euros kostet. Dies vor allem im Hinblick auf 1), das Du nicht einmal darüber informiert wurdest, schließlich gehören die beschlagnahmten DATEN ja Dir und Dir entstehen durch den Ausfall Kosten. Als Privatperson vermute ich hast Du da kein Glück.

PS: Was mir noch zu denken gibt:  Wie kommt man auf die IP eines "Non-Exit"-Nodes? Prinzipiell ja eigentlich nur wenn vorab die Leitung überwacht wurde und so der Verkehr zu diesem TOR-Server irgendwo (z.B. beim ISP) geloggt wurde. Wenn das Forum überwacht gewesen wäre, hätte man den Non-Exit nicht gefunden. Zweite Möglichkeit bleibt noch Überwachung des Täters, der an dem Server in Tor "eingestiegen" ist, aber dann hätte man den ja schon und bräuchte nicht den Server. Diese scheidet also aus. Dritte Möglichkeit: der Staatsanwalt betrieb einen eigenen TOR-Server um das Netz zu beobachten.Last edited by slick on Fri Sep 08, 2006 3:51 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Carlo

 *amne wrote:*   

> Sowohl für Post, als auch Internetprovider gelten hier eigene Regeln: Die Post darf in das Paket voller DVDs gar nicht hineinschauen, und Internetprovider sind (solange sie nicht explizit auf illegales Verhalten hingewiesen werden) ausgenommen (siehe auch der Compuserve-Prozess, lustigerweise ging es auch damals um Kinder- und Tierpornographie).

 

Genau diese Unterscheidung zwischen der klassischen Post und Internetverkehr finde ich fragwürdig. Mehr als die Information zur Weiterleitung der Pakete bennötigt der Internetprovider ja auch nicht; Wobei die Grauzone eher bei Spam und Angriffen auf das Netz liegt, als bei korrekt addressierten Paketen Krimmineller.

 *amne wrote:*   

> Bei einem Tor Server liegt die Sache etwas anders, da jedermann einen solchen aufsetzen kann

 

Es kann jeder einen postalischen Dienst gründen. Das ist nur eine Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit.

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ein Drogenkurier, der am Flughafen mit einem Päckchen voller Kokain, das er für den sympathischen Fremden aus dem Ausland mitbringen soll (ohne Bezahlung, ist nur ein kleiner Gefallen für seine Nichte) kann sich auch schlecht auf den Status der Post berufen. Insofern sehe ich nicht, warum Tor-Server einen Sonderstatus haben sollten.

 

Den Vergleich finde ich schief, weil sich noch jemanden gesehen habe, der mit einem IP-Paket unterm Arm herumläuft.  :Wink:  Prinzipiell hast du mit Grenz-/Zollkontrollen recht, nur gilt dies nicht für innerdeutschen Verkehr (Briefgeheimnis). Inwieweit es noch innereuropäische Stichproben beim Warenverkehr gibt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

 *amne wrote:*   

> Weiters sollte bei einem Logistikzentrum der Post auch anzunehmen sein, dass es wirklich nur Pakete weiterleitet, während bei einem Tor-Server der Serverbetreiber selbst durchaus nebenbei auch für den entstandenen Traffic zur entsprechenden Seite verantwortlich sein könnte. Sollte es Grund zur Annahme geben, dass im Logistikcenter der Post auch Kinderpornos gelagert, verpackt und verschickt werden wird es auch dort eine Hausdurchsuchung geben.

 

Gelagert mag ich gelten lassen, aber die Tatsache, daß verschiedene Protokolle zum Einsatz kommen, die Daten evtl. in mehrere Pakete aufgeteilt oder zusammengefaßt werden, ist eine technische Frage der Zustellung, die nichts mit der transportierten Information zu tun hat.

 *amne wrote:*   

> Daher ich finde es durchaus angebracht, dass bei groben Verbrechen (also z.B. Kindesmissbrauch) jeder Spur (sprich IP) nachgegangen wird, auch wenn es ein Tor-Server war.

 

Entsprechende Strafverfolgung ist natürlich wünschenswert, der Schutz privater Kommunikation ist es auch. Die Abwägung zweier solcher Rechtsgüter kann nie technisch gelöst werden, sondern ist eine gesellschaftspolitische Frage.

 *amne wrote:*   

> Generell stellt sich für mich auch wirklich die Frage, inwiefern durch Tor meine Freiheit und Privatsphäre geschützt werden, falls mir jemand wirklich ein konkretes Beispiel geben kann, wo ausschliesslich die IP Adresse und nicht andere Faktoren den Ausschlag geben wäre ich dankbar.

 

Unter der Annahme, daß TOR keine Lücken aufweist, müssen alle an der Informationsübertragung beteiligten TOR-Server eingesackt worden und Logs vorhanden sein. Ansonsten ist Ende im Gelände. Die Alternative wäre, solche Dienste zu verbieten.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Golem hat heute auch darüber berichtet:

http://www.golem.de/0609/47702.html

@ChrisM87

 *Quote:*   

> [...]gelten sowohl die Provider wie deren Kunden, welche die Server gemietet hatten, derzeit nicht als Beschuldigte. Ein Leser [...] berichtete [...] auch aus seinem Server sei die Festplatte entfernt worden. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hätte ihm jedoch erklärt, er gelte im laufenden Ermittlungsverfahren lediglich als Zeuge.[...]

 

Warst du das  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

@slick: Danke für deine Darstellung der Dinge. Ich habe mich jetzt entschlossen, einfach mal eine Erstberatung beim Anwalt machen zu lassen. Im schlimmsten Fall war die dann halt umsonst. Im besten Fall wird die Aktion im Nachhinein für unzulässig erklärt und ich werde für den ganzen Ärger mit Neuaufsetzen über Rettungssystem und verlorene Mails sowie Downtime entschädigt. Leider glaube ich, dass das sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, aber wenigstens will ich es mal probieren.

Wie du schon vermutet hast, lagerten auf dem Server wirklich auch persönliche Daten, z.B. Mails von meiner Familie, ein Forum (persönlich in diesem Fall sind die ganzen PMs).

Bei jeder normalen Hausdurchsuchung kann man darauf bestehen, Schriftstücke versiegeln zu lassen und bei der Brechung des Siegels anwesend zu sein; bei einem Computer wird hingegen die ganze Festplatte gestohlen (als das sehe ich es) und ausgewertet? Wenn man dann schon eine Kinderpornographie findet und sich herausstellt, dass an einem Tor-Server nichts Verbotenes ist, sucht man eben solange weiter, bis irgendwo jemand in einer PM zugibt, mal eine MP3 runtergeladen zu haben und schon war die Aktion auf Sicht der Staatsanwaltschaft ein Erfolg.

Inzwischen weiß ich übrigens ziemlich sicher, dass mein Server aus Gründen, die ich nicht verstehe, wahrscheinlich doch als Exit Node tätig war.

@Stigmata: Gut möglich, habe auf jeden Fall mit Golem telefoniert.  :Wink: 

Ich werde euch natürlich weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten.

ChrisM

PS: Falls irgendein Betreiber eines ebenfalls betroffenen Tor Nodes das hier liest und ebenfalls rechtliche Schritte erwägt, bitte bei mir melden!

----------

## slick

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Inzwischen weiß ich übrigens ziemlich sicher, dass mein Server aus Gründen, die ich nicht verstehe, wahrscheinlich doch als Exit Node tätig war.

 

Dieser Punkt wäre, denke ich, dringend mal zu klären... entweder es war ein typisches PEBKAC während des Editierens der Config-Dateien (klingt blöd, aber ich hoffe es) oder aber es gibt ein Problem mit Tor das es etwas macht was es eigentlich nicht sollte. Leider bin ich zu blöd die Sourcen auszuwerten, aber ich denke einige Leute die einen Non-Exit betreiben würden sicherlich ruhiger schlafen wenn sie wüßten wie es dazu kam.

----------

## snIP3r

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *ChrisM87 wrote:*   Inzwischen weiß ich übrigens ziemlich sicher, dass mein Server aus Gründen, die ich nicht verstehe, wahrscheinlich doch als Exit Node tätig war. 
> 
> Dieser Punkt wäre, denke ich, dringend mal zu klären... entweder es war ein typisches PEBKAC während des Editierens der Config-Dateien (klingt blöd, aber ich hoffe es) oder aber es gibt ein Problem mit Tor das es etwas macht was es eigentlich nicht sollte. Leider bin ich zu blöd die Sourcen auszuwerten, aber ich denke einige Leute die einen Non-Exit betreiben würden sicherlich ruhiger schlafen wenn sie wüßten wie es dazu kam.

 

hmmm, ich persoenlich glaube nicht dass es ein tor problem ist, wenn ich ne non-exit node konfiguriert habe und er diese doch als exit node hernimmt. ich vertraue da auf die config, das logfile und die tor-network status site http://serifos.eecs.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/exit.pl und wenn da die zeile hinter deiner kiste leer ist (wo die ports stehen) dann denke ich ist das auch so...

bin jedenfalls auch gespannt wie das weitergeht. vor allem auch was die persoenlichen daten auf der platte und deren auswertung/sichtung angeht...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## chrissio

Hallo,

auch wenn mein Beitrag möglicherweise OT sein sollte, weil ich kein TOR betreibe, passt er dazu:

Anfang 2004 stellte sich heraus, das ein von mir eingesetzter Techniker, nennen wir ihn mal "User Root", in illegale Machenschaften verwickelt war. Er hatte neben anderen netten Sachen https-gesicherte Bankrechner geknackt und dort Kundendaten zwecks wasweisich heruntergezogen.

Nachdem ich ihm dann sämtliche Root-Rechte entzogen hatte, loggte er sich über Backdoor-Zugänge ein und manipulierte meine Server im RZ und in meinem Büro...

Ich erstattete Strafanzeige gegen "User Root".

Nachdem ich feststellte, daß ein unbekannter Dritter mit einer bestimmten DYN-IP von meinem Rootserver ein komplettbackup gezogen hatte, erstattete ich unter Verwendung der Logs des Servers Strafanzeige (2) gegen unbekannt.

"User Root" erstattete Gegenanzeige gegen mich - mit der Folge, daß alle meine Rechner (4 Stück incl. Tastatur, Maus, Monitor, CDs, CD-Rs) im April 2004 beschlagnahmt und ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wurde.

Ende Januar 2005 wurde das Verfahren gegen mich eingestellt - als "Bonbon" erstattete der Staatsanwalt eine Anzeige bei der Steuerfahndung gegen mich wegen des Verdachts auf Steuerhinterziehung.

Im Mai 2005 wurden durch die Steuerfahndung Datensicherungen an den beschlagnahmten Rechnern durchgeführt, hierbei erfuhr ich, daß es das erste mal war, daß die beschlagnahmten Rechner von den Behörden eingeschaltet wurden! Ich zeigte dem Fachmann der Steuerfahndung daraufhin den Grund für meine vorherige Strafanzeige  - nämlich die von "User Root" auf einem PC zwischengelagerten, zuvor beim Bankhaus geklauten Kunden-Kontendaten - was die Steuerfahndung in helle Aufregung versetzte - hatten diese doch davon gar keine Ahnung oder einen Hinweis der Polizei bekommen.

Ich bekam dann alles PC-Material ausser diesen einen Rechner zurück - dieser wurde (verständlicher Weise) weiter geprüft.

Ich weise darauf hin, daß ich immer noch keinerlei Straftat begangen habe - sondern nur eine Straftat gegen mich und Dritte zur Anzeige gebracht habe!

Monate später bekam ich von der Polizei diesen letzten Rechner zurück - nachdem die Polizei die Bankdaten von meinem Rechner entfernt hat.

Im Januar 2006 bekam ich auch noch einen im April 2004 beschlagnahmten Ordner mit Buchhaltungsunterlagen von der Polizei zurück.

Es stellte sich heraus, daß die Strafanzeige (2) von der Polizei nicht bearbeitet worden war - die DYN-IP-Daten sind somit älter als 90 Tage und nicht mehr zuzuordnen...

Derzeit läuft gegen mich ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen des Verdachts der Steuerhinterziehung - ich habe zwar nachweisbar nur pro Jahr etwa 200 bis 250 Euro Steuern zuviel gezahlt - was nicht strafbar ist, aber immerhin...

Ich habe gegen die zuständige Polizei Strafanzeige wegen Strafvereitelung und anderem, z.B. unbefugter Eingriff in einen Gewerbebetrieb... erstattet. Mit meinem Gewerbe "Webdesign/Hosting.." konnte ich seit 2004 wegen der Beschlagnahmeaktionen kein Geld verdienen - es war ja ausser des Schreibtisches alles beschlagnahmt...

In letzter Konsequenz bekommt auch der Staatsanwalt, der das an die Steuerfahndung abgab, etwas mit, denn es ist gesetzwidrig, einen Dritten bei einer Behörde anzuschwärzen, um diesem Schaden zuzufügen. (Ich habe bis jetzt weder eine Straftat begangen, noch Steuern hinterzogen. Ich habe lediglich zu viel Steuern bezahlt!)

Und Ihr beschwert Euch über die Beschlagnahme einer Serverfestplatte, weil Ihr auf / mit dieser einen Dienst betrieben habt, der auch kriminelle Machenschaften verschleiern kann, und weil Euer Server ein paar Stunden!!! ausser Betrieb war??

Was glaubt Ihr eigentlich, welcher Schaden durch solche Anonymisierdienste entstehen kann, wenn  z.B. ein User der hier im Forum andere beleidigt, nicht identifiziert oder dauerhaft gesperrt werden kann? Oder der Typ, der für seine Ex-Freundin bei seiner "Quelle" per Internet-Anonymisierdienst ne neue Wohnungseinrichtung in deren Namen bestellt? Oder das Abbruchunternehmen für ihr Häuschen?

Ich denke, diejenigen, die solche Anonymisierdienste benutzen, haben auch grundsätzlich irgend etwas zu verbergen. Wer z.b. eine Sexseite besucht, ist dem Betreiber eh durch Zahlung seiner Zugangsgebühren bekannt... - und wer Kinderpornografie downlädt oder bereitstellt, der sollte eigentlich bereits beim Einloggen ins Netz eine rot markierte IP bekommen, damit ihn jedermann sofort als pädophilen User erkennen kann.

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema - und ich wurde durch derartige Beschlagnahmeaktionen fast 2 Jahre gewerblich völlig lahmgelegt!

PS: durch die Beschlagnahmeaktion wurden 3 Festplatten mit 240 GB wichtigen Daten unwiederherstellbar beschädigt...

PPS: Das durch den Ursprungs-Tatbestand geschädigte Bankhaus hat alles unternommen, um die Tatsache des Datenklaus per https / Internet geheim zu halten - scheint es doch Wege zu geben, alle derzeit bekannten Sicherheitsmechanismen der Banken auszuschalten...

----------

## UncleOwen

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Ich denke, diejenigen, die solche Anonymisierdienste benutzen, haben auch grundsätzlich irgend etwas zu verbergen.

 

falsch.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

@crissio: Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass du alle rechtlichen Mittel ausgeschöpft hast. Wurdest du die ganze Zeit über gut anwaltlich vertreten?

Übrigens hat UncleOwen recht, Anonymität ist ein Recht, das jedem zustehen sollte. Ohne Tor werden auch nicht mehr schlaue Pädophile erwischt (die haben dann bestimmt andere Möglichkeiten und Wege) und die dummen erwischt man auch mit Tor noch, weil sie sich ja nicht um Anonymisierung kümmern.

ChrisM

----------

## think4urs11

Mal ganz abgehsen davon das was hier gegen dich gelaufen ist ein klassisches Beispiel des wiehernden Amtschimmels ist - oder etwas deutlicher ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis für die deutschen Rechtsorgane...

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Was glaubt Ihr eigentlich, welcher Schaden durch solche Anonymisierdienste entstehen kann, wenn  z.B. ein User der hier im Forum andere beleidigt, nicht identifiziert oder dauerhaft gesperrt werden kann? Oder der Typ, der für seine Ex-Freundin bei seiner "Quelle" per Internet-Anonymisierdienst ne neue Wohnungseinrichtung in deren Namen bestellt? Oder das Abbruchunternehmen für ihr Häuschen?

 

Nachdem die Forenserver in USA stehen gelten hier sowieso etwas andere Regeln als bei einem in Deutschland gehosteten Server.

Aber beispielsweise ist über Tor nur lesender Zugriff möglich; das wurde ca. vor einem Jahr so eingerichtet.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Ich denke, diejenigen, die solche Anonymisierdienste benutzen, haben auch grundsätzlich irgend etwas zu verbergen.

 

Falsch. Oder warum klebst du deine Briefe zu?

----------

## sirro

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Ich denke, diejenigen, die solche Anonymisierdienste benutzen, haben auch grundsätzlich irgend etwas zu verbergen.

 

Und ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder, der sein Badezimmer nicht 24/7 videoueberwachen laesst, auch etwas zu verbergen hat. Haette er nichts zu verbergen, koennte er ja nichts gegen eine solche Ueberwachung haben...

----------

## xraver

Wie die Polizei auch immer zu den Leuten kommt. Bissel OT, aber ich hau es trotzdem mal raus.

Hab mal mit nen Laptop von nen Kunden (den ich kurz davor zwecks Reparatur bekommen habe) beim Kumpel gesessen.

Auf einmal stand die Kripo vor der Tür. Hausdurchsuchung. Alle Rechner und Datenträger wurden eingesackt. Doch was lag vor?

Das konnte uns die Beamten so auf Anhib nicht sagen. Soll was mit dem Internet zu tun haben. Mit einen reinem Gewissen begann nun das Grübeln. 

"Haben doch nix gemacht...."

"....sind es die mp3´s oder Filme..nein"

Am Ende stellte sich raus das mein Kumpel vor langer langer Zeit mal bei ebay nen Film ersteigert hatte. Der ebay-Händler vertickerte auch K-Pornos. Deswegen wurde auch dieser Haushalt durchsucht. (denk mal das sie alle die jemals was überwiesen haben durchsuchten) Zwar haben se nix gefunden, aber 2Laptops mitgenommen (inklusive den des Kunden) und 2 grosse Müllsäcke mit CD´s auf denen sich Musik befindet die man eh nicht im Laden kaufen kann.

Nen halbes Jahr später gabs alles (inklusive Datenträger) zurück. - aja, "soll keiner wissen" sagten die Beamten.

Fazit: die Polizei konnte zu unserem Nachteil keine weiteren Erkenntnisse gewinnen. Verstehen kann ich es, hätte ja auch bei uns (oder besser gesagt bei meinen Kumpel) belastenes Material vorhanden sein können - trotzdem ne scheiss Aktion.

ps: aja, das gramm was vor ihrer nase in der Schüssel lag haben se übersehen - und wir mussten soooo schwitzen  :Wink: 

----------

## chrissio

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> @crissio: Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass du alle rechtlichen Mittel ausgeschöpft hast. Wurdest du die ganze Zeit über gut anwaltlich vertreten?
> 
> ChrisM

 

Oh doch, ich wurde und werde gut anwaltlich vertreten. 

Aber das Recht auf Anonymität im Internet ist gewahrt. Zumindest in .de ist man anonym - auch ohne diese Anonymisierdienste, denn Provider geben Daten, die Rückschlüsse auf den Kunden zulassen nur dann raus, wenn eine richterliche Anordnung vorliegt. Da diese Daten eh nur 90 Tage gespeichert werden muss schon erhebliches vorliegen, damit ein Richter zeitnah eine derartige Anordnung schreibt.

Bei in USA gehosteten Seiten bin ich mir da allerdings nicht so ganz sicher.

Fakt dürfte allerdings sein: Wenn ich nicht möchte, daß (mit welchem Aufwand auch immer) zurückverfolgt werden kann, was ich im Internet unternommen habe, dann darf ich mich nicht ins Internet einloggen.

Wenn ich nicht möchte, daß meine Einkaufsgewohnheiten bekannt werden, darf ich keine Payback-Karte benutzen oder sonstige Rabattsysteme von Tankstellen, die mir nachdem ich literweise überteuerten Sprit gekauft habe, nen Plastikball schenken...

Und wenn ich mich immer gesetzeskonform verhalte, niemanden beleidige usw, dann kann mir das Spurenverwischen im Internet egal sein.

Dinge wie z.B. Kinderpornos werde im Internet schließlich nur deshalb angeboten, weil es Typen mit Hirnschaden gibt, die sich sowas besorgen und sich daran aufgeilen. Und das ist ein so widerliches Thema, da sollte man den Datenschutz so lockern, daß jede Mutter, jeder Vater weiß, wenn der Nachbar sowas hat...

Kann mir einer der hier anwesenden denn einen stichhaltigen Grund nennen, weshalb man seine IP-Adresse beim Besuch legaler Webseiten verbergen muss? Nee, das kann offenbar keiner hier.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

du hast noch nicht geschrieben, warum deine Wohnung nicht videoüberwacht ist (vor allem das Schlafzimmer), damit jeder sehen kann, dass mit dir alles in Ordnung ist...

Und eine ehrliche Antwort: Deine Ansichten finde ich fast so pervers wie die eines Pädophilen.

ChrisM

----------

## Darkman

Darf ich mal was anmerken?

Ihr geht hier oft von "Deutschland" und so aus.... schonmal ueber Laender wie China nachgedacht in denen

Du NICHTS machen kannst was der Staat nicht will? Die haben nicht nur ne Chinesische Mauer aus Stein

sondern auch noch eine aus Cisco. Das ist schon schlimm genug fuer die Leute, die dort leben, aber es ist

wirklich beschissen fuer Leute wie Dich und mich die dort Urlaub machen, Beruflich unterwegs sind etc.

Warum? Eine offene VPN Verbindung ist z.B. Grund genug Dich als Verdaechtig einzustufen. Ausserdem

sieht das Internet von dort "drueben" ganz anderst aus - dort wird Dir nur das gezeigt was man fuer richtig

befindet. Findest Du das gut? Das hat nicht mal nur was mit Anonymitaet zu tun...

Der Punkt mit "dann muss man halt auch kein Payback usw. nutzen" ist richtig, mach ich auch nicht. Aber das

Problem ist viel groesser: Du *merkst* doch garnicht mehr wo/was fuer Daten ueber Dich gesammelt werden.

Durch mittlerweile hohe Rechenleistung etc. ist ein Auswerten der Datenflut die der normale Mensch heute

ausloest einfacher geworden. Bilderkennung etc. wird besser/schneller, die Menge der gesammelten Daten

die man garnicht mehr wahrnimmt wird gigantischer.

Beispiel: Google. Klar, die sammeln viel, wissen wir alle, sie gehen auch gut damit um, sagt Google. Nichts desto

trotz hat Google etwas, das sich jeder Staat wuenscht: die moeglichkeit *ohne* grosses Zutun Userprofile zu

erstellen. Wie? Simpel: jede xte Webseite hat Google Ads, Google Analytics oder was weiss ich nicht alles. Wer

also normal durchs Web surft, kann von Google "beobachtet" werden. Wenn Du dann noch Suchbegriffe absetzt

wissen sie wieder etwas mehr ueber Dich. Nutzt Du Orkut wird das ganze schon extrem viel was da an Daten

anfaellt und der Gau ist dann die Nutzung von Googlemail.

Dagegen kann man sich zum Teil schuetzen, ja. Aber teilweise auch nur in dem man auf nuetzliche Sachen wie

z.B. Google Suche verzichtet. Wenn Du jetzt "randomisierte" IPs verwendest, wie es Tor z.B. moeglich macht, ist

das Profiling "ohne dein Wissen" schon erheblich schwerer. Klar, mit Cookies und so gehts immernoch, dennoch

wird die Huerde groesser.

Das pauschale "wer nichts zu verbergen hat, braucht sowas nicht" ist einfach ueberholt. Das wars schon bei den

Usern die sich Trojaner etc. eingefangen haben und sagten "macht nix, ist eh nichts Wichtiges auf dem Rechner".

Es geht nicht darum das man nichts zu verbergen hat, es geht darum das man ein *RECHT* auf Anonymitaet hat

und das ist gut so. Oder hast Du Lust in Haft zu kommen nur weil Du aus Neugier den falschen Link im Chat

oder so angeklickt hast und auf einer KiPO Seite gelandet bist?

Werft doch eure Rechte nicht weg... nutzt sie! Es geht ums Prinzip. Heute die Internetueberwachung, morgen

gibts dann vlt. endlich die gewuenschten Kameras in deiner Wohnung, koenntest ja illegale Sachen darin machen...

Gruesse,

Darkman

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Da diese Daten eh nur 90 Tage gespeichert werden...

 

Nicht mehr lange dann werden Telekommunikationsdaten 1,5 Jahre (oder sinds 2 Jahre??) gespeichert.

@crissio 

tut mir echt leid was die Staatsanwaltschaft/Polizei/Steuerfahndung dir so angetan hat. Aber eben deshalb solltest du wissen das Macht auch dazu da ist um missbraucht zu werden. 

Was man mit Telekommunikationsdaten aus 1,5 Jahren alles anstellen kann, können sich wohl die meisten hier vorstellen. Irgendwann wird man dann mal nen korrupten Staatsdiener erwischen, welcher diese Daten an die Industrie oder Kriminelle verkauft (ich denke es wird wohl keiner behaupten, dass es keine korrupten Staatsdiener gibt   :Wink:  ). Evtl. werden diese Daten mal aus "Versehen" rausgerückt (Fehler passieren immer, siehe AOL). Außerdem sollten Informatiker und Menschen die sich mit Computern und Software länger beschäftigen wissen, dass früher oder später jedes System geknackt wird. Also werden irgendwann Hacker kommen, welche an diese Daten rankommen und missbrauchen oder verkaufen.

Desweiteren sollten gerade wir deutschen wissen, dass es nicht sichergestellt ist, dass ein staatliches System immer so bleibt wie es ist. Es kann sich auch zum negativen verändern und dann ist ein anonymes System um seine Meinung kund zu tun und sich zu organisieren vielleicht überlebenswichtig. Wenn man sich erst dann um ein anonymes System sorgt ist es mit Sicherheit zu spät.

[edit] Wie parabelboi so schön sagte:

 *Quote:*   

> Anonymität kann man nicht erhöhen, man kann sie nur verlieren. 

 

[/edit]

Ich persönlich möchte auf keinem Fall, dass irgendwann ein Profil über mich abrufbar ist, welches wahrscheinlich detailierter ist als ich es auf die schnelle selbst erstellen könnte.

MfG

PS: ich habei KEINE KiPo's,  ich bin KEIN Raubkopierer (mehr) und ich bin KEIN Terrorist - bin also ein unbescholtenener Bürger und habe nichts zu verbergen - will aber trotzdem nicht alles zeigen und das ist mein Recht

----------

## think4urs11

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Aber das Recht auf Anonymität im Internet ist gewahrt. Zumindest in .de ist man anonym - auch ohne diese Anonymisierdienste, denn Provider geben Daten, die Rückschlüsse auf den Kunden zulassen nur dann raus, wenn eine richterliche Anordnung vorliegt. Da diese Daten eh nur 90 Tage gespeichert werden muss schon erhebliches vorliegen, damit ein Richter zeitnah eine derartige Anordnung schreibt.

 Ganz so leicht ist es leider auch nicht.

Fakt ist das wo immer Informationen protokolliert werden früher oder später Begehrlichkeiten geweckt werden. Und das die Hürden um da ran zu kommen systematisch weniger/niedriger werden kann man ja mitverfolgen. Beispiele gibt es genug, z.B. LKW-Maut, Telefonüberwachung, EU-Richtlinie zum längerfristigen Speichern der Internetverbindungen, etc. pp...

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Bei in USA gehosteten Seiten bin ich mir da allerdings nicht so ganz sicher.

 Einverstanden. Im Gegensatz zum 'Land of the free' geht es uns hier (noch) gut.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Wenn ich nicht möchte, daß meine Einkaufsgewohnheiten bekannt werden, darf ich keine Payback-Karte benutzen oder sonstige Rabattsysteme von Tankstellen, die mir nachdem ich literweise überteuerten Sprit gekauft habe, nen Plastikball schenken...

 Payback und Co. setzen auf die menschliche Gier - wer da mitmacht ist selbst schuld. _Aber_ man hat die Wahl ob oder ob nicht man an der Datensammelwut teilnimmt und das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich mich immer gesetzeskonform verhalte, niemanden beleidige ...

 Wer frei von Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein ...

_Jede(r)_ hat in irgendeiner Weise Dreck am Stecken oder sonstige Gründe um seine Privatsphäre gewahrt zu wissen.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Dinge wie z.B. Kinderpornos werde im Internet schließlich nur deshalb angeboten, weil es Typen mit Hirnschaden gibt, die sich sowas besorgen und sich daran aufgeilen. Und das ist ein so widerliches Thema, da sollte man den Datenschutz so lockern, daß jede Mutter, jeder Vater weiß, wenn der Nachbar sowas hat...

 Und wo ziehst du die Grenze? Was ist mit dem Betrüger der im Sozialbau wohnt, den Staat abzockt und trotzdem mehr Kohle hat als der ganze Wohnblock? Was mit dem armen Tropf der so sehr gehemmt (aber ansonsten kreuzbrav, steuerzahlend, kirchenbesuchend, etc.) ist das er sich via Internet jeden Abend einen abrubbelt aber sonst zu schüchtern ist eine Frau auch nur geradeaus anzusehen? Sollten seine Nachbarn das wissen? Er tut nichts unrechtes (könnte aber als Kunde in ein 'Fangnetz' geraten weil der Betreiber seiner 'Rubbelseiten' illegalen Drogenhandel nebenbei betreibt)

Beispiele gibt es genügend wo ich einerseits z.B. das Internet benötige um ein Geschäft zu betreiben aber andererseits doch meine Anonymität gewährleisten möchte. (saublödes Beispiel - das Internet-Camgirl möchte vielleicht nicht unbedingt das ihre Adresse für alle Perversen dieser Erde direkt zugänglich ist)

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Kann mir einer der hier anwesenden denn einen stichhaltigen Grund nennen, weshalb man seine IP-Adresse beim Besuch legaler Webseiten verbergen muss? Nee, das kann offenbar keiner hier.

 Kannst du umgekehrt _einen_Grund nennen der legitimiert warum ich im Internet weniger Recht auf meine Privatsphäre habe als z.B. im Telefon/Briefverkehr? Es geht exakt niemanden etwas an mit wem ich wann/wo/warum kommuniziere solange ich nichts unrechtes tue. Und dieses Recht möchte ich auch dann gewahrt wissen wenn $Behörde das großmaschige Netz auswirft und ich nur zufällig mit hängenbleibe obwohl ich gar nicht gemeint/gesucht war.

----------

## BlueStar88

Eigentlich habe ich nix mit Gentoo zu tun, aber dieser Beitrag zwang mich, mich hier zu registrieren und meinen Beitrag abzugeben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Und wenn ich mich immer gesetzeskonform verhalte, niemanden beleidige usw, dann kann mir das Spurenverwischen im Internet egal sein.
> ...

 

Dies scheint mir die typische Ansicht eines verträumten Deutschen, der sich mit allem abgefunden hat und sich mit dieser Sicht der Dinge selbst beruhigt. Offenbar weißt Du garnicht, inwieweit bereits im Internet Daten automatisiert über Dich erhoben werden und wie dabei der Datenschutz schon jetzt mit Füßen getreten wird.

Aber viel schlimmer erscheint mir hier der Aspekt der auschließlichen Ansicht basierend auf deutschem Horizont. Du hast das Tor-Konzept offenbar noch nicht vollständig verstanden. Gesetzeskonformität ist ein durchaus relativer Begriff, der kein absolutes Maß darstellen sollte. Es gibt Gesetze, bei denen es an gesundem Menschenverstand mangelt. Es gibt Länder, deren erzwungenes "gesetzteskonformes Verhalten", wie Du es so schön formulierst, eher fragwürdig ist und Tor kann da ein Hilfsmittel sein, seinen Horizont zu erweitern und "über den Tellerand zu schauen". 

Dies ist Dir hier offenbar noch nicht gelungen.

Nachtrag:

Ich möchte hier nur mal an die Sperrverfügungen der BR Düsseldorf (?) erinnern, die für den Bereich NRW den Zugriff auf einige radikale Seiten im Ausland gesperrt hat. Ist das der Anfang? Meiner Meinung nach ist es falsch, vor gefährlichen Strömungen "den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken" und diese einfach nur "wegzublenden". Jeder muß wissen was los ist, um anhand des gesunden Menschenverstandes selbst zu entscheiden. Ich fühle mich durchaus mündig dazu!

----------

## jhr-online

 *BlueStar88 wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach ist es falsch, vor gefährlichen Strömungen "den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken" und diese einfach nur "wegzublenden". Jeder muß wissen was los ist, um anhand des gesunden Menschenverstandes selbst zu entscheiden. Ich fühle mich durchaus mündig dazu!

 Ich bin sicherlich nicht gegen Anonymität oder für Überwachungsstaat, aber es gibt immer ein Problem mit so einer Aussage: Ein Mensch ist intelligent, eine Gesellschaft ist geradezu dämlich! Warum? Weil nicht mal 1% der deutschen Bevölkerung von selbst diesen Gedankengang gehen würde.

Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass man einem Menschen ein KZ zeigt und er antwortet: Das darf nie wieder passieren! Aber es ist nicht so und da muss man sich doch fragen, ob man den Idioten einfach diese "Ideen" vorenthält. Bleibt zu klären, wer ein Idiot ist, aber das könnte man durch Profile rausfinden...

Kurz: Eine einfach Antwort auf diese Diskussion halte ich derzeit für undenkbar.

jhr

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Kann mir einer der hier anwesenden denn einen stichhaltigen Grund nennen, weshalb man seine IP-Adresse beim Besuch legaler Webseiten verbergen muss? Nee, das kann offenbar keiner hier.

 

Es gibt da zum Beispiel Suchmaschinen die je nach Herkunft des Users (resp. seiner IP) gewisse Inhalte gar nicht darstellen. Und wie soll ich sagen... ich mag es nicht bevormundet zu werden.

Aber eine andere Frage an dich...

Wenn du so dafür bist mit offenen Karten zu spielen...

Warum hast du dann keinen Avatar mit einem Bild von dir drinn? Warum hast du nicht deine komplette Adresse als Signatur drinn?

Oder hast du was zu verbergen?   :Twisted Evil: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## BlueStar88

 *jhr-online wrote:*   

>  *BlueStar88 wrote:*   Meiner Meinung nach ist es falsch, vor gefährlichen Strömungen "den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken" und diese einfach nur "wegzublenden". Jeder muß wissen was los ist, um anhand des gesunden Menschenverstandes selbst zu entscheiden. Ich fühle mich durchaus mündig dazu! Ich bin sicherlich nicht gegen Anonymität oder für Überwachungsstaat, aber es gibt immer ein Problem mit so einer Aussage: Ein Mensch ist intelligent, eine Gesellschaft ist geradezu dämlich! Warum? Weil nicht mal 1% der deutschen Bevölkerung von selbst diesen Gedankengang gehen würde.
> 
> Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass man einem Menschen ein KZ zeigt und er antwortet: Das darf nie wieder passieren! Aber es ist nicht so und da muss man sich doch fragen, ob man den Idioten einfach diese "Ideen" vorenthält. Bleibt zu klären, wer ein Idiot ist, aber das könnte man durch Profile rausfinden...
> 
> Kurz: Eine einfach Antwort auf diese Diskussion halte ich derzeit für undenkbar.
> ...

 

(... Informationsfreiheit wird in zwei verschiedenen Bedeutungen verwendet. Zum einen wird der Begriff synonym verwendet zum Begriff der Rezipientenfreiheit, also der Freiheit, sich ungehindert aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen informieren zu dürfen. Dies wird im Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland garantiert (Art.5 Abs.1 S.1, 2.Hs GG). "Allgemein zugänglich" sind dabei solche Informationsquellen, die technisch geeignet und bestimmt sind, der Allgemeinheit Informationen zu verschaffen (BVerfGE 27, 71 - Leipziger Volkszeitung). ...) Quelle:  Wikipedia

Dieses Grundrecht ist nicht zu diskutieren. Es besteht. Tor ist ein Mittel dieses Ziel des "ungehinderten Zuganges" zu erreichen. Aus dem Grundrecht heraus erscheint mir keine Bedingung erkennbar, dieses nur nicht-anonym tun zu dürfen. Auf jeden Fall steht mir nur durch Tor jede Information zur freien Bewertung zur Verfügung.

Den Intelligenzgrad der Gesellschaft als Argument heranzuziehen, ist gefährlich. Vielleicht hatte die chinesische Regierung eben dieses auch im Sinn gehabt, als sie die Massenzensur in den Informationsmedien etabliert hat. Das nennt man auch "dumm halten". Auch aus den "dummen" Menschen können intelligente Menschen erwachsen. Man muß ihnen gestatten, Informationen konsumieren zu dürfen. Menschen die Fehlentscheidungen treffen (sich von "bösen Ideen" inspirieren lassen), gibt es auch so, dafür ist kein Informationsmedium notwendig. Vermutlich nehmen genau diese Menschen das Medium Internet eh' nicht so wahr und treffen ihre Entscheidungen in der Kneipe, oder bei irgendwelchen Treffen. Aber der wachsame Bürger sollte wissen was passiert. Sonst ist die Überraschung groß, wenn's einen überrollt und man es nicht kommen gesehen hat. Das Medium sollte einem die Gelegenheit geben, auch Gegenströmungen formieren zu können!

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie gut auch Beiträge zu nicht Gentoo-spezifischen Themen hier sind. 

Zu den ganzen Kritikern von Anonymität, kennt ihr den Film Equilibrium? Der Film hat zwar nix mit Internet zu tun, aber Gedankenkontrolle ist ja nur der letzte Schritt auf dem Weg zur totalen Überwachung/Kontrolle... also mal anschauen.

Frage, geht jemand auf die Demo in Bielefed am 20.10.? (Neue Demo gegen den Überwachungsstaat im Herbst)

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## slick

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Kann mir einer der hier anwesenden denn einen stichhaltigen Grund nennen, weshalb man seine IP-Adresse beim Besuch legaler Webseiten verbergen muss? Nee, das kann offenbar keiner hier.

 

Machen wir es doch mal ganz einfach. Der nächste der kommt und behauptet er habe nichts zu verbergen dem stelle ich auf eigene Kosten eine Videokamera ins Wohnzimmer, eine auf Klo und eine ins Schlafzimmer. SDSL bezahl ich ihm auch, damit die Daten auch wirklich bei mir landen. Was ich allerdings damit mache kann ich leider nicht veröffentlichen... Geschäftsgeheimnis...  Wer sponsert das mit?

Achso, wer meint er habe nicht zu verbergen, bitte hier vollständigen Namen, Anschrift, Geschlecht, Alter, Festnetz- und Handynummer sowie E-Mail-Adresse posten.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *slick wrote:*   

> Achso, wer meint er habe nicht zu verbergen, bitte hier vollständigen Namen, Anschrift, Geschlecht, Alter, Festnetz- und Handynummer sowie E-Mail-Adresse posten.

 

Sowie Fingerabdrücke, DNS Sequenzen, sexuelle Vorlieben, Eßgewohneheiten, Hobbys, die Steuerabrechnungen seit Ausbildungsende, sämtliche Schul-/Ausbildungszeugnisse, politische Gesinnung, etc...

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## return13

@slick nette Idee  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> [...]Wer sponsert das mit?

 

Ich sponsere 1/3 des Betrages.

Na chrissio bist du dabei dich als Objekt zur Verfügung zu stellen? Wohl doch nicht, was? Hast wohl doch etwas zu verbergen?   :Twisted Evil: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

und bevor jemand behauptet die Verletzung der Privatsphäre der eigenen Wohnung wäre nicht vergleichbar mit der im Internet schlage ich vor die komplette sonstige Kommunikation (Festnetz- u. Mobiltelefon/Briefe/Rauchzeichen/Buschtrommel/1:1-Gespräche) offenzulegen. Hierzu wäre u.a. ein tragbares Aufnahmegerät (+Abzweigmikro am Lautsprecher des Telefonhörers) mitzuführen.

----------

## Hilefoks

@ChrisM87: Mein Mitbewohner hat mir zu diesem Thema gerade diesen Link geschickt http://archives.seul.org/or/talk/Sep-2006/msg00107.html. Sein Kommentar dazu *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> Die geben da noch einige Tipps, wie man seinen TOR-Server sicherer bekommt und wie man beim LKA an Informationen bekommt. 
> 
> Könnte Chris vielleicht helfen.

 

Habe den Thread selbst nicht wirklich gelesen - aber vielleicht findest du dort ja noch einige Informationen.

MfG, HilefoksLast edited by Hilefoks on Sun Sep 10, 2006 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@Hilefoks

Der Link hat einen Punkt zuviel drinn. Kannst du das mal korrigieren? Sonst wird nix mit lesen  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Hilefoks

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> @Hilefoks
> 
> Der Link hat einen Punkt zuviel drinn. Kannst du das mal korrigieren? Sonst wird nix mit lesen 

 

Oh - danke! Ist gefixt.  :Wink: 

----------

## chrissio

Also:

@ slick, ChrisM und einige andere hier: Ja, ich habe ein Problem mit Kameras in meinen Privaträumen. Die haben nämlich nichts mit dem WWW zu tun - ich weiss schon, daß ich mich im WWW nicht in meinen Privaträumen befinde.

@ Darkman: Ja, ich gehe von Deutschland aus - denn ich lebe zufälliger Weise in de. Ich lebe nicht in China - und ich denke, die Menschen dort können ihre Situation mit der Zeit selbst ändern. Denkt mal an die Menschen in der früheren DDR, die haben vor fast 17 Jahren ihre Situation auch geändert - und nun soll mal einer erzählen, in der früheren DDR habe es keine Überwachung bis in die Unterbuchse gegeben...

@ den Rest hier: Es ist sehr lehrreich zu sehen, wie ihr hier auf andersdenkende einprügelt. Ich brauche keinen TOR-Server, keinen andersartigen Anonymisierdienst. Auf der einen Seite verteidigt Ihr Eure TORe als das allein sicher/seligmachende Teil, und wenn einer sagt, er braucht das nicht, gehts geballt auf diesen einen los. Ihr kommt mir fast so wie der Chinesische Staat vor - der ja auch andersdenkende verteufelt und abwatscht.

Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, daß ich kein Gras rauche, kein Koks schnupfe, kein Heroin spritze, keine Kinderpornos oder anderen Schweinkram lade..., daß ich in gewissen Dingen anderer Meinung bin als andere?

Nun gut - es war sehr interessant, hier mal 2 Beiträge zu schreiben, auf sich einprügeln zu lassen, weil man anderer Meinung ist, und einen abschließenden Beitrag zu schreiben.

Und, ja, ich nutze Google, ja, meine persönlichen Daten sind im Netz (mit Foto - aber nicht in diesem Forum - Stichwort NIC-Datenbanken, dort als Domaininhaber, Admin-C, Tech-C, Zone-C) und ich bin Teilnehmer in Foren, in denen die VÖ von Realname und Anschrift zwingend vorgeschrieben ist.

Möchte noch jemand ne Bitte nach einem Kamerastellplatz in meinem Schlafzimmer äussern und seine Diskussionswürdigkeit auf diese Weise diskreditieren? Nur zu!

----------

## UncleOwen

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> @ den Rest hier: Es ist sehr lehrreich zu sehen, wie ihr hier auf andersdenkende einprügelt. Ich brauche keinen TOR-Server, keinen andersartigen Anonymisierdienst. Auf der einen Seite verteidigt Ihr Eure TORe als das allein sicher/seligmachende Teil, und wenn einer sagt, er braucht das nicht, gehts geballt auf diesen einen los.

 Nein, das war nicht Deine Aussage. Deine Aussage war, dass Du es nicht brauchst, und das deshalb auch kein anderer es braucht. Und deshalb wird vollkommen zurecht auf Dich eingepruegelt.

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, daß ich kein Gras rauche, kein Koks schnupfe, kein Heroin spritze, keine Kinderpornos oder anderen Schweinkram lade..., daß ich in gewissen Dingen anderer Meinung bin als andere?

  *Quote:*   

> Möchte noch jemand ne Bitte nach einem Kamerastellplatz in meinem Schlafzimmer äussern und seine Diskussionswürdigkeit auf diese Weise diskreditieren? Nur zu!

 Ach, das machst Du selbst schon ganz gut.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Quote:*   

> Ich denke, diejenigen, die solche Anonymisierdienste benutzen, haben auch grundsätzlich irgend etwas zu verbergen.

 

Wer mit solchen Aussagen hier antritt der muß auch mit Gegenwind rechnen.

Ich persönlich nutze Tor eher gelegentlich aus Neugier denn aus Notwendigkeit. Allerdings verstehe ich den Wunsch vieler sich gerne 'geschützter' bewegen möchten - es ist deren gutes Recht.

Genauso logisch ist auch das diese Technik mißbraucht werden kann - wie jede andere Technik auch. Eines Tages ist die Menschheit vielleicht intelligent genug jedwede Technik nur zum positiven zu nutzen aber der Weg dort hin ist noch lang.

Bis dahin sollten alle 'intelligenten' auch den weniger 'beglückten' alle Möglichkeiten bieten, geben und zugestehen sich weiter zu entwickeln; auch die Möglichkeit Fehler zu machen, nur daraus kann man etwas lernen. Anonymisierungsdienste jeder Art zu verbieten ist keine Lösung.

----------

## jhr-online

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> auch die Möglichkeit Fehler zu machen, nur daraus kann man etwas lernen.

 Und wie deutlich man an den Wahlausgängen in diversen Bundesländern sieht, dass wir _alle_ aus der deutschen Geschichte mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts gelernt haben, nicht wahr?!

Man kann auch lernen ohne Fehler zu machen! <edit>Und man kann auch Fehler machen ohne zu lernen!</edit> *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Anonymisierungsdienste jeder Art zu verbieten ist keine Lösung.

 Stimmt.

jhr

----------

## think4urs11

 *jhr-online wrote:*   

> Und wie deutlich man an den Wahlausgängen in diversen Bundesländern sieht, dass wir _alle_ aus der deutschen Geschichte mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts gelernt haben, nicht wahr?!

 

Soweit du auf Wahlerfolge am rechten (und linken) Rand anspielst:

Anscheinend haben die Macher beider Seiten (ganz links wie auch ganz rechts!) die besseren Argumente ihrer Zielgruppe gegenüber als der Rest der 'guten Menschen'.

Ob oder ob nicht diese Argumente Luftschlösser und/oder Lügen sind ist die Verantwortung der 'guten Menschen' dies genau jener Zielgruppe so darzustellen das sie es versteht, akzeptiert und entsprechend handelt.

Bisher ist das (noch?) nicht besonders umfassend gelungen - ist das nun die Schuld der Zielgruppe das sie den falschen(?) Demagogen glaubt?

----------

## jhr-online

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ist das nun die Schuld der Zielgruppe das sie den falschen(?) Demagogen glaubt?

 Das ist imho gar nicht die Frage, die geklärt werden muss. Vielmehr ist die Frage, wie man mit dem Problem umgeht, dass die Leute so falsch(!)* denken. In Deutschland sind eindeutig rechte Parteien verboten. Gut oder nicht? Und vielleicht kann man irgendwann fragen: "In Deutschland sind Anonymisierungsdienste, die fast nur zu illegalen Zwecken genutzt werden, verboten. Gut oder nicht?"

Der Punkt ist also, dass Entscheidungen getroffen werden zum Schutz der Allgemeinheit (in unserer Diskussion: Kinder). Gut oder nicht?

jhr

* Das (!) ist mehr provokant gemeint. Ich will nicht damit sagen, dass nicht auch NPD-Wähler logisch oder richtig denken können!

----------

## think4urs11

 *jhr-online wrote:*   

> Der Punkt ist also, dass Entscheidungen getroffen werden zum Schutz der Allgemeinheit (in unserer Diskussion: Kinder). Gut oder nicht?

 Es muß aber trotzdem die Gegenfrage erlaubt sein wie weit der Eingriff in die Privatsphäre gehen darf. Momentan geht mit den Totschlagargmuenten Terrorgefahr und KiPo so gut wie alles - viel zu wenig wird hinterfragt; viel zu wenig wird kritisch beleuchtet; Hauptsache man kann sich der Illusion hingeben 'ja etwas getan zu haben'.

Am extremen Ende könnte deine Frage lauten: 'Seit Deutschland zum Polizeistaat nach 1984-Vorbild wurde, wurde kein Fall von KiPo mehr bekannt - gut oder nicht?'

Wäre es nicht intelligenter am Problem zu arbeiten als die Täter immer noch tiefer in den Untergrund zu schicken wo sie weitermachen? Oder denkst du das eine Totalüberwachung des Internet dazu führt das es keine Kinderfi... mehr gibt?

----------

## slick

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> @ slick, ChrisM und einige andere hier: Ja, ich habe ein Problem mit Kameras in meinen Privaträumen. Die haben nämlich nichts mit dem WWW zu tun - ich weiss schon, daß ich mich im WWW nicht in meinen Privaträumen befinde.

 

Dieses Beispiel war ja nicht gezielt gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern gegen Leute die der Meinung sind sie hätten nichts zu verbergen. Wenn Du Dich dazu zählst dann darfst Du Dich damit durchaus auch angegriffen fühlen.

Um mal auf die Diskussion "Anonymierung ist nur was für böse Jungs und TOR-Server sind nur dazu da um Sachen zu verheimlichen" zurückzukommen. Ich will es mal anhand eines Beispiel verdeutlichen, vielleicht wird dem ein oder anderem "Gegner" von Anonymisierung klar wie ichs meine:

Ersetzen wir doch mal gedanklich einen normalen Netzzugang durch ein Auto und Tor durch einen Bus. Mit Autos lassen sich gute Dinge anstellen... auf Arbeit fahren, einkaufen fahren usw. Jeder kann mein Nummerschild sehen und auch lesen. Bei einem Unfall o.ä. ist natürlich das Nummernschild wichtig. Nun kommt jemand auf die Idee alle Autokennzeichen im Rahmen der terroristischen Abwehr zu speichern sobald sie eine Strasse befahren, nennen wir es mal z.B. PKW-Erfassung. Gut, denke ich, ich will das nicht. Ich will nicht das "jeder" weiß wohin ich mit dem Auto fahre... zur Geliebten, zum Puff usw. Also nehme ich den Bus. Im Bus bin ich anonym unterwegs, ich kann unerkannt fahren wohin ich will. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt ein Terrorist im Bus sein, oder ein Kinderschänder der mit dem Bus fährt. Aber das ist kein Grund deswegen 1) Busse zu verbieten, 2) alle anderen Fahrgäste im Bus als Terroristen oder Kinderschänder darzustellen oder grundsätzlich als kriminell einzustufen. Auch kann man schlecht den Busfahrer (der dem der Bus gehört) für seine Fahrgäste verantwortlich machen. Klar kann man mal die Fahrgäste einzelner Busse genauer kontrollieren wenn ein begründeter Verdacht besteht, aber zu sagen dass alle die Bus fahren etwas zu verbergen haben oder die fahren nur Bus fahren um der  PKW-Erfassung zu entgehen ist der falsche Weg. Manchmal sind halt einfach Busse besser wie Autos, auch wenn ich erst später am Ziel bin, ist halt Geschmackssache.

----------

## jhr-online

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Am extremen Ende könnte deine Frage lauten: 'Seit Deutschland zum Polizeistaat nach 1984-Vorbild wurde, wurde kein Fall von KiPo mehr bekannt - gut oder nicht?'

 Wollen wir es nicht hoffen... *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wäre es nicht intelligenter am Problem zu arbeiten als die Täter immer noch tiefer in den Untergrund zu schicken wo sie weitermachen? Oder denkst du das eine Totalüberwachung des Internet dazu führt das es keine Kinderfi... mehr gibt?

 No way... Ein Lösung ist das nicht.

@slick: Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich,

jhr

----------

## think4urs11

dann sind wir uns ja einig.

KiPo und Co sind kein Problem das mit Technik (oder deren Verbot) gelöst oder auch nur bekämpft werden kann sondern ein soziales, gesellschaftliches.

Und derartige Probleme mit technischen Mitteln bekämpfen zu wollen ist von vorneherein zum Scheitern verurteilt - und genau deswegen sollten wir dafür sorgen das man (d.h. unsere Entscheidungsträger) das erst gar nicht so versucht.

Das gesparte Geld für (sinnlose) Verbote ist viel besser in der Bildung aufgehoben., oder meinetwegen in der Betreuung (möglicher) Täter, d.h. Prävention.

Und falls jetzt einer sagt die Überwachung des Internets kostet ja gar nicht so viel ... das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Den Staat kostet es relativ betrachtet wenig das ist richtig - weil er sich per Gesetz die Unterstützung privater Unternehmen (der ISP) bedient, aber den dort entstehenden Aufwand für diese hoheitlichen Maßnahmen am liebsten gar nicht rückvergüten möchte.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den Staat kostet es relativ betrachtet wenig das ist richtig - weil er sich per Gesetz die Unterstützung privater Unternehmen (der ISP) bedient, aber den dort entstehenden Aufwand für diese hoheitlichen Maßnahmen am liebsten gar nicht rückvergüten möchte.

 

und wenn der Staat es doch mal bezahlen muss, wer ist dann der Leidtragende ??  

Dann müsste der Steuerzahler für seine eigene Überwachung aufkommen !!111  :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS: ich nicht, bin noch Student und zahle *noch* keine Steuern   :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Dann müsste der Steuerzahler für seine eigene Überwachung aufkommen !!111  

 

Tust du so oder so, entweder über Steuern oder über höhere Produktpreise oder beides - geniales System und keiner merkts.

Oder denkst du ernsthaft ein ISP (als Beispiel) legt diese Kosten nicht auf die Kunden um? Oder der Spediteur seine Kosten für die LKW-Maut (die in typisch deutscher Technokratie umgesetzt wurde) nicht weitergibt?

Willkommen in der Realität  :Wink: 

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> PS: ich nicht, bin noch Student und zahle *noch* keine Steuern  

 

Aber bald Studiengebühren und MwSt. sowieso.

Und Produkte eines ISP konsumierst du offensichtlich auch.

----------

## forrestfunk81

hast natürlich recht   :Sad: 

----------

## schachti

 *bmwiedemann wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   daß entweder Verbindungen geloggt worden sind 
> 
> ist nicht implementiert und braechte auch nichts, weil per Design ausgeschlossen ist, dass ein exit-node Informationen ueber den Ursprung einer Verbindung hat.
> 
> 

 

Das trifft nur auf die Tor-Komponente des Servers zu! Woher weißt Du, ob auf dem Server nicht zum Beispiel eine Firewall lief, die alle Verbindungen zu $TOR_PORT bzw. alle eingehenden Verbindungen geloggt hat?

 *bmwiedemann wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Exit Node für einen einzigen User 
> 
> kommt nicht vor (wenn der Uebeltaeter nicht grad sein eigenes Tor umprogrammiert hat)
> ...

 

Da Tor OSS ist, ist das weit entfernt von unmöglich.

----------

## think4urs11

Jo, nur bin ich der Meinung das 'der Staat' trotzdem jeden Cent der für Überwachung aufgewendet werden muß auch zu bezahlen hat.

Denn nur auf diese Art ist das ganze überhaupt noch (über die Haushalte) zu kontrollieren - was nicht(s) (viel) kostet wird natürlich viel öfter genutzt als etwas für dessen Einsatz man die Kosten zu rechtfertigen hat.

Wenn ich als Staat die Kosten für die Überwachung meiner Bürger verstecken kann und zwar dadurch das die Kosten von 'Hilfssheriffs' zu tragen sind dann tue ich das natürlich gerne. Budget eingehalten und trotzdem viel mehr überwacht als nötig wäre, ist doch prima.

Das die Kosten am Ende trotzdem meine Bürger über höhere Preise bei den Hilfssherriffs bezahlen ist mir doch egal - bis das gemeine Wahlvolk das merkt vergehen locker ganze Legislaturperioden.

----------

## schachti

 *BlueStar88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte hier nur mal an die Sperrverfügungen der BR Düsseldorf (?) erinnern, die für den Bereich NRW den Zugriff auf einige radikale Seiten im Ausland gesperrt hat. Ist das der Anfang? Meiner Meinung nach ist es falsch, vor gefährlichen Strömungen "den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken" und diese einfach nur "wegzublenden". Jeder muß wissen was los ist, um anhand des gesunden Menschenverstandes selbst zu entscheiden. Ich fühle mich durchaus mündig dazu!
> 
> 

 

Du magst Dich dazu in der Lage fühlen - ich sage mal bewußt provozierend, daß 90% der Deutschen dazu eben nicht in der Lage sind. Was erwartest Du von Menschen, die sich durch TV-Dauerberieselung systematisch verdummen lassen?

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Jo, nur bin ich der Meinung das 'der Staat' trotzdem jeden Cent der für Überwachung aufgewendet werden muß auch zu bezahlen hat.

 

Staat = Bürger! Von daher ist egal ob nun der Staat oder die Provider die Kosten tragen, letzendlich zahlst der Bürger. Nur über die Provider ists nicht so "offensichtlich" dass man für die eigene Überwachung bezahlt, von daher politisch gesehen der "geschicktere" Weg.

----------

## xraver

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was erwartest Du von Menschen, die sich durch TV-Dauerberieselung systematisch verdummen lassen?

 

Kann ich dir sagen - nix. War letztens beim Kumpel ....wollt Musik machen. Da fragt er seine Freundin ob Sie weiter fersehen will. Sie antwortet mit ja. Ich fragte ob das ihr ernst sei; die Antwort: "Das ist das erste vernünftige was heute drinn ist..."

Was lief? Alice im Wunderland von Nickelodeon. danach der gelbe Swamm (wisst schon wen ich meine) .....das ging mir so auf den Sack. Schnell weg da. Sowas hätt ich von nen erwachsenen Menschen nicht erwartet.

....mist, schon wieder OT  :Wink: 

Sorry Jungs - musst es mal loswerden.

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Jo, nur bin ich der Meinung das 'der Staat' trotzdem jeden Cent der für Überwachung aufgewendet werden muß auch zu bezahlen hat. 
> 
> Staat = Bürger! Von daher ist egal ob nun der Staat oder die Provider die Kosten tragen, letzendlich zahlst der Bürger. Nur über die Provider ists nicht so "offensichtlich" dass man für die eigene Überwachung bezahlt, von daher politisch gesehen der "geschicktere" Weg.

 

Nu schade das unser Staat nicht von den "Bürgern" gemacht ist. Ansonsten hast Recht - geschickt angestellt.

----------

## schachti

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KiPo und Co sind kein Problem das mit Technik (oder deren Verbot) gelöst oder auch nur bekämpft werden kann sondern ein soziales, gesellschaftliches.
> 
> Und derartige Probleme mit technischen Mitteln bekämpfen zu wollen ist von vorneherein zum Scheitern verurteilt - und genau deswegen sollten wir dafür sorgen das man (d.h. unsere Entscheidungsträger) das erst gar nicht so versucht.
> ...

 

Ich gebe Dir in dieser Hinsicht nicht ganz recht. Klar ist: KiPo und Co sind kein Problem das nur mit Technik gelöst werden kann. Allerdings wird Technik auch eine Rolle spielen müssen, denn ganz ohne Kontrolle geht es einfach nicht. Der beste Weg liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht in den Extrempositionen ("den kompletten Datenverkehr überwachen" vs. "gar nichts überwachen"), sondern als Kompromiss irgendwo dazwischen. Wird zum Beispiel ein Server mit solchen Inhalten entdeckt, muß eine Zeit lang überwacht werden, wer auf diesen Server zugreift. Wird ein Nutzer eines solchen Servers entdeckt, muß eine Zeit lang überwacht werden, mit wem er in Kontakt steht. Ohne solche Überwachungsaktionen kann man den Kampf gegen Kinderpornographie gleich aufgeben.

Auf der anderen Seite muß natürlich unbedingt die Privatsphäre unbescholtener Bürger geschützt werden - daher kommt eine Totalüberwachung nicht in Frage. Man kann nicht die Freiheit aufgeben, um die Freiheit zu schützen. Letztlich sollte es wie im "echten" Leben gehandhabt werden: Verdachtsabhängige Kontrollen sind wichtig, auch aus Gründen der Abschreckung und der Präventation. Vielleicht machen auch Stichproben Sinn (wie zum Beispielen bei der Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung oder bei allgemeinen Verkehrskontrollen), aber so etwas wäre natürlich schwer umzusetzen (gerade im Hinblick auf verschlüsselte Kommunikation).

----------

## oscarwild

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Ja, ich habe ein Problem mit Kameras in meinen Privaträumen. Die haben nämlich nichts mit dem WWW zu tun - ich weiss schon, daß ich mich im WWW nicht in meinen Privaträumen befinde.

 

Das finde ich jetzt nicht ganz schlüssig - du machst ja weder im Internet noch in Deinen Privaträumen etwas unrechtes; warum also keine Videokameras in Deiner Wohnung? Meinetwegen "nur" eine Videoleitung zu einem Sachbearbeiter des staatlichen Überwachungsdienstes, der alles in Aktenordnern doukmentiert, auf die nur die Justiz Zugriff hat. Gerade Deine Wohnung wäre interessant - denn Du könntest dort potentiell Kinderpornographie herstellen, was vom Straftatbestand weitaus deftiger sein dürfte, als der bloße Download solchen Materials.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Ich lebe nicht in China - und ich denke, die Menschen dort können ihre Situation mit der Zeit selbst ändern. Denkt mal an die Menschen in der früheren DDR, die haben vor fast 17 Jahren ihre Situation auch geändert - und nun soll mal einer erzählen, in der früheren DDR habe es keine Überwachung bis in die Unterbuchse gegeben...

 

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass sich die Situation in DE so ändert, dass wir hier bald Zustände wie in China haben! Genau wie bei rechtem Gedankengut muss ich auch hier sagen: wehret den Anfängen!

Ich persönlich würde gerne auch in Zukunft auf eine Freiheitsstrafe für die Äußerung, Frau Merkel sollte mal den Friseur wechseln, verzichten.

Was die DDR anbelangt: dieser Staat ist in erster Linie durch einem wirtschaftlichen Kollaps zusammengebrochen. Diejenigen, die versucht haben, ihre Situation zu ändern, landten als politische Gefangene im Knast. Ich finde es keine gute Idee, einfach zuzusehen, wie sich staatlicher Machtmissbrauch nach DDR-Schema im Namen der inneren Sicherheit bei uns breit macht.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Es ist sehr lehrreich zu sehen, wie ihr hier auf andersdenkende einprügelt. Ich brauche keinen TOR-Server, keinen andersartigen Anonymisierdienst. Auf der einen Seite verteidigt Ihr Eure TORe als das allein sicher/seligmachende Teil, und wenn einer sagt, er braucht das nicht, gehts geballt auf diesen einen los. Ihr kommt mir fast so wie der Chinesische Staat vor - der ja auch andersdenkende verteufelt und abwatscht.

 

Ich finde es schade, dass Du eine Gegenargumentation gleich als persönlichen Angriff wertest - ich kann in keinem der Beiträge einen solchen, noch Verteufelung oder "abwatschen" erkennen.

Gerade Du, der selbst erfahren musste, welcher Schaden einem Unschuldigen durch behördliche Fehler (über Machtmissbrauch haben wir da jetzt noch gar nicht gesprochen!) entstehen kann, müsstest eigenlich soweit sensibilisiert sein, um zu erkennen, dass es keine ultimative Lösung für das Problem geben kann.

Nehmen wir z.B. ein weiteres strittiges Thema: Verschlüsselung - auch hier könnte man ja sagen: wer nichts zu verbergen hat, muss nicht verschlüsseln. Wären Deine Festplatten aber verschlüsselt gewesen, hättest Du kein Verfahren wegen Steuerhinterziehung aufgrund eines "Zufallsfundes" an der Backe, das zwar eingestellt wird, sofern nichts vorliegt, aber den Schaden durch Beschlagnahme, Beschädigung etc. hast Du ja bereits - und noch schlimmer: Du bleibst auch noch ganz offiziell darauf sitzen.

Andererseits muss man klar sagen: man kann auch kinderpornographische Inhalte vor dem Zugriff der Behörden durch Verschlüsselung schützen. Darf man deshalb ein Verbot von Verschlüsselung fordern? Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass wir bald mit Schlagzeilen nach dem Motto "Terrorist verschlüsselt Anschlagspläne - TrueCrypt böse" verbunden mit der Forderung, Verschlüsselung unter Strafe zu stellen, konfroniert werden. Für Telefongespräche gilt das übrigens längst - alle kommerziellen Verschlüsselungsverfahren für Telefongespräche müssen eine Backdoor für staatlichen Zugriff bieten. Kein Scherz. 

Übrigens scheint die Praktik, sich an Zufallsfunde zu halten, in letzter Zeit exzessiv und systematisch immer dann betrieben zu werden, gerade wenn die ursprünglichen Ermittlungen kein Ergebnis liefern. Nach dem Motto: wenn wir erst mal den Fuß in der Tür haben, finden wir schon irgendwas - und fertig ist die Hexenjagd (Person zieht legalen Schweinkram aus dem Netz - der hat doch bestimmt auch Kinderpronographie zuhause - Hausdurchsuchung - keine Kinderpornographie gefunden, aber am KFZ war der TÜV abgelaufen - Zwangsstillegung)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Anteil der Kriminellen, mal abgeshen von Falschparkern etc., in DE sehr gering ist. Sagen wir mal: 1%. Rechtfertigt das, auch die 99% der normalen Leute unter einen Generalverdacht stellen? Ich meine: nein.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, daß ich kein Gras rauche, kein Koks schnupfe, kein Heroin spritze, keine Kinderpornos oder anderen Schweinkram lade..., daß ich in gewissen Dingen anderer Meinung bin als andere?

 

Nicht mal "normalen" Schweinram? Dann pass mal auf, dass Du Dich dadurch nicht verdächtig machst - wer nach aussen hin so eine weisse Weste hat, hat bestimmt eine Leiche im Keller.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Nun gut - es war sehr interessant, hier mal 2 Beiträge zu schreiben, auf sich einprügeln zu lassen, weil man anderer Meinung ist, und einen abschließenden Beitrag zu schreiben.

 

Ich hoffe, der Kopf ist noch dran.

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> Möchte noch jemand ne Bitte nach einem Kamerastellplatz in meinem Schlafzimmer äussern und seine Diskussionswürdigkeit auf diese Weise diskreditieren? Nur zu!

 

Siehe oben. Und wenn Du dabei gerade ans Schlafzimer denkst: wusstest Du, dass sort gewisse Praktiken z.B. in den USA strafbar sind? Einfach mal darüber nachdenken, was einem so alles blühen kann, aufgrund Staatswillkür, die es heute noch gibt, und vielleicht zuünftig geben wird.

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Jo, nur bin ich der Meinung das 'der Staat' trotzdem jeden Cent der für Überwachung aufgewendet werden muß auch zu bezahlen hat. 
> 
> Staat = Bürger! Von daher ist egal ob nun der Staat oder die Provider die Kosten tragen, letzendlich zahlst der Bürger. Nur über die Provider ists nicht so "offensichtlich" dass man für die eigene Überwachung bezahlt, von daher politisch gesehen der "geschicktere" Weg.

 

Ist doch genau was ich sage... Letztlich zahle ich so und so für meine Überwachung selbst. Es wäre mir nur lieber wenn diese Maßnahmen auch immer, jedesmal und vollständig von dem der sie anordnet öffentlich zu rechtfertigen sind. Und das geht nicht wenn die Kosten in privater Hand liegen.

Das Problem ist nur das weder die politische Kaste noch die Hilfssheriffs genügend Rückrat haben sich dieser Diskussion offen zu stellen.

Und mit offen meine ich auf einem Level den auch der nur-Bild-Leser versteht und wahrnimmt - keine Diskussion bei Sabine sonntag abends im TV.

@schachti:

Ich gebe dir recht; beide Extreme sind der falsche Weg.

Was mich aber hier (in D/EU) stört ist die Tatsache das sehr schnell neue Einschränkungen/Verbote/Gesetze auf dem Tisch liegen sich aber niemand um die eigentlichen Ursachen schert und stattdessen die Netze immer feinmaschiger werden und immer mehr eigentlich unschuldige (oder lachhaft kleinstkriminelle) in den Schleppnetzen hängenbleiben.

Merke:

Freiheit und Privatsphäre ist nichts das man erlangen kann - man kann beides _nur_ verlieren.

----------

## think4urs11

Hilefoks sehr detailierten Beitrag mit weiterführenden Informationen hier herausgelöst.

Erschien mir von genügend hohem allgemeinem Interesse um ein eigenes Thema daraus zu generieren.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

da ich ja versprochen habe, euch auf dem laufenden zu halten, hier mal der aktuelle Stand.

Ich war gerade mit einem Anwalt telefoniert und war bei einem anderen zur Beratung und so wie es aussieht, kann man tatsächlich nichts dagegen machen, auch nicht gegen die sinnlose Löschung der Festplatte. Die Staatsanwaltschaft kann im nachhinein fast alles rechtfertigen (Zitat Anwalt: "Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne") und mit Gutachter würde die Sache viel zu teuer werden und trotzdem kaum Erfolg versprechen.

Dazu kommt, dass ich den Schaden genau beziffern müsste. 12 Stunden unnötige Downtime, 100 bis 200 entgangene Mails und 6 Stunden Arbeit reichen offensichtlich nicht.

ChrisM

----------

## Eglathôlion

Hi!

 *jhr-online wrote:*   

> Und vielleicht kann man irgendwann fragen: "In Deutschland sind Anonymisierungsdienste, die fast nur zu illegalen Zwecken genutzt werden, verboten. Gut oder nicht?"
> 
> 

 

Wer behauptet das denn? Ich benutze z.B. ebenfalls einen TOR-Client, und zwar primär, um meine IP-Adresse im ICQ zu verbergen, da mein Client das nicht kann. In meinem Fall dient es also der Sicherheit. Und wenn ich mal auf irgend einen Spam-Link oder etwas anderes wirres klicken will, nehme ich einen abgesicherten Browser (also ohne JAVA und auch ohne Flash) und meinem Privoxy, der wiederum auf TOR zugreift.

Ansonsten bin ich übrigens keine anonyme Gestalt im Internet; Von mir gibt es Bilder, Internet-Seiten, DeNIC-Einträge, das ein oder andere Profil in einem Forum, usw., usw.

Ich finde das Beispiel von slick hier sehr genial und kann es nur nochmal durch Fullquoting unterschreiben.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ersetzen wir doch mal gedanklich einen normalen Netzzugang durch ein Auto und Tor durch einen Bus. Mit Autos lassen sich gute Dinge anstellen... auf Arbeit fahren, einkaufen fahren usw. Jeder kann mein Nummerschild sehen und auch lesen. Bei einem Unfall o.ä. ist natürlich das Nummernschild wichtig. Nun kommt jemand auf die Idee alle Autokennzeichen im Rahmen der terroristischen Abwehr zu speichern sobald sie eine Strasse befahren, nennen wir es mal z.B. PKW-Erfassung. Gut, denke ich, ich will das nicht. Ich will nicht das "jeder" weiß wohin ich mit dem Auto fahre... zur Geliebten, zum Puff usw. Also nehme ich den Bus. Im Bus bin ich anonym unterwegs, ich kann unerkannt fahren wohin ich will. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt ein Terrorist im Bus sein, oder ein Kinderschänder der mit dem Bus fährt. Aber das ist kein Grund deswegen 1) Busse zu verbieten, 2) alle anderen Fahrgäste im Bus als Terroristen oder Kinderschänder darzustellen oder grundsätzlich als kriminell einzustufen. Auch kann man schlecht den Busfahrer (der dem der Bus gehört) für seine Fahrgäste verantwortlich machen. Klar kann man mal die Fahrgäste einzelner Busse genauer kontrollieren wenn ein begründeter Verdacht besteht, aber zu sagen dass alle die Bus fahren etwas zu verbergen haben oder die fahren nur Bus fahren um der PKW-Erfassung zu entgehen ist der falsche Weg. Manchmal sind halt einfach Busse besser wie Autos, auch wenn ich erst später am Ziel bin, ist halt Geschmackssache.
> 
> 

 

Der Punkt ist hier der, dass auch andere Infrastrukturen für böse Dinge ausgenutzt werden können; Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Infrastruktur selbst ebenfalls "böse" ist.

LG,

Ace

----------

## Carlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das trifft nur auf die Tor-Komponente des Servers zu! Woher weißt Du, ob auf dem Server nicht zum Beispiel eine Firewall lief, die alle Verbindungen zu $TOR_PORT bzw. alle eingehenden Verbindungen geloggt hat?

 

Genau dies ad Absurdum zu führen, ist der Sinn hinter JAP, TOR und verwandten Prokten. Üblicherweise ist es so, daß die Verbindungen über mehrere Server gehen und die Verbindungen zwischen den Servern verschlüsselt und normiert sind (gleiche Paketlänge, gleichmäßiger Paketversand und Dummy-Pakete, um statistische Rückschlüsse zu verhindern); D.h. es ist nicht feststellbar, welchen Weg die Daten tatsächlich gehen, bzw. wer das Sender/Empfänger Paar ist, so man nicht im Besitz der Logs aller beteiligten TOR-Server ist. Das Loggen der verschlüsselten Daten brächte nur etwas, sofern Implementationsmängel vorliegen und/oder befugte bzw. interessierte Kreise ausreichend eigene TOR-Server laufen lassen - oder die Anzahl der Nutzer so gering ist, daß man in der Masse nicht untergehen kann.  :Arrow:  Mix, Onion Routing

ChrisM87: Schon ärgerlich, aber das Prozeßrisiko und die Nerven, die das kostet, lohnt's wohl nicht.

----------

## schachti

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Das trifft nur auf die Tor-Komponente des Servers zu! Woher weißt Du, ob auf dem Server nicht zum Beispiel eine Firewall lief, die alle Verbindungen zu $TOR_PORT bzw. alle eingehenden Verbindungen geloggt hat? 
> 
> Genau dies ad Absurdum zu führen, ist der Sinn hinter JAP, TOR und verwandten Prokten. Üblicherweise ist es so, daß die Verbindungen über mehrere Server gehen und die Verbindungen zwischen den Servern verschlüsselt und normiert sind (gleiche Paketlänge, gleichmäßiger Paketversand und Dummy-Pakete, um statistische Rückschlüsse zu verhindern); D.h. es ist nicht feststellbar, welchen Weg die Daten tatsächlich gehen, bzw. wer das Sender/Empfänger Paar ist, so man nicht im Besitz der Logs aller beteiligten TOR-Server ist. Das Loggen der verschlüsselten Daten brächte nur etwas, sofern Implementationsmängel vorliegen und/oder befugte bzw. interessierte Kreise ausreichend eigene TOR-Server laufen lassen - oder die Anzahl der Nutzer so gering ist, daß man in der Masse nicht untergehen kann.  Mix, Onion Routing
> 
> 

 

Schon klar - aber angenommen, die Route geht über drei Mixe, von denen der erste unter Kontrolle einer Ermittlungsbehörde steht und daher alle ein- und ausgehenden Verbindungen bekannt sind (oder weil dieser Server ebenfalls beschlagnahmt wurde), und nun kommt durch eine Beschlagnahmung der dritte Server dazu und liefert auch Daten über ein- und ausgehende Verbindungen, dann ist es (wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht viele Verbindungen über diese Kaskade gelaufen sind) relativ einfach, Zusammenhänge herzustellen, ohne Zugriff auf den Server in der Mitte zu haben. Zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, aber doch alles andere als unmöglich.

----------

## Carlo

schachti: Das ist eine komplett andere Aussage, als die, auf die ich geantwortet habe. Zur neueren: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ein kompletter Kommunikationsvorgang bei Onion Routing nur über drei Server geht, dürfte recht gering sein. Wenn der Server komplett verschlüsselt ist und du zur Laufzeit nur über SSH + Key rankommst, hat der Staat sowieso verloren. Ist der Schlüssel auszuhändigen - oh Wunder, der Server hat sich gerade selbst gekillt. Neustarten? Gerne. Keine Logs? Sowas aber auch. und Außerdem muß schon ein drängendes Problem vorliegen, d.h. das Problem bis auf politische Ebene verlagert werden, wenn die Server in einer Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Staaten stehen.

Kurz: Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten einen Server so einzurichten, daß keiner rankommt außer man selbst (oder nicht mal das). Und niemand kann einem nachweisen, nicht mit staatlichen Stellen kooperiert zu haben, ohne daß für diese auch nur ein Bit nutzbare Information abfällt.

----------

## schachti

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß ein kompletter Kommunikationsvorgang bei Onion Routing nur über drei Server geht, dürfte recht gering sein.
> 
> 

 

Ganz im Gegenteil, die ist sogar sehr hoch: 

 *http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#head-cab1a76c59a97ca3dc56b52fc97b52976a77cd79 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Right now the path length is hard-coded at 3 plus the number of nodes in your path that are sensitive. That is, in normal cases it's 3
> 
> 

 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn der Server komplett verschlüsselt ist und du zur Laufzeit nur über SSH + Key rankommst, hat der Staat sowieso verloren.
> 
> 

 

Nein, ich meinte das folgende Szenaria: $evil_user benutzt Tor, um auf $böse_Seite zuzugreifen, und geht dazu über eine Kaskade der Länge drei (was bei der Tor der Standard ist, siehe oben). Der Webserver, auf dem $böse_Seite liegt, ist bekannt und wird überwacht. Nach Auswertung des Logs  werden nun ein Dutzend Tor-Server beschlagnahmt, die als Exit Node gedient haben (von Ihnen aus wurde auf $böse_Seite zugegriffen). Unter diesen beschlagnahmten Rechnern sind zwei dabei, deren Firewall alle eingehenden Verbindungen geloggt hat (nur Verbindungsdaten, keine Inhalte). Und die Ermittler finden nun heraus: Zum Zeitpunkt X plus/minus 10 Sekunden gab es auf $Tor_Server_1 nur eine eingehende Verbindung von $IP und eine ausgehende Verbindung zu $unbekannter_Tor_Server. Im gleichen Zeitraum gab es auf $Tor_Server_2 nur eine eingehende Verbindung (und zwar von $unbekannter_Tor_Server) und eine ausgehende Verbindung (zu $böse_Seite). Dies dürfte einem Richter zumindest dafür ausreichen, die Adresse des Nutzers von $IP im fraglichen Zeitraum herausfinden und eine Hausdurchsuchung durchführen zu lassen. Es ist nicht gesagt, daß es die gleiche Verbindung ist, aber die Möglichkeit besteht (und es gibt mögliche Angriffe, die das herausfinden könnten).

----------

## Carlo

schachti: Ich habe mir TOR nie genau angeguckt, aber ich denke du verwechselst Pfadlänge und Anzahl der Server. Es ist kaum anzunehmen, daß sämtliche Pakete einer Kommunikation über die selben drei Server laufen. Die Beschränkung der Pfadlänge ist sicherlich in der Performanz begründet.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Nein, ich meinte das folgende Szenaria: $evil_user benutzt Tor, um auf $böse_Seite zuzugreifen, und geht dazu über eine Kaskade der Länge drei (was bei der Tor der Standard ist, siehe oben). Der Webserver, auf dem $böse_Seite liegt, ist bekannt und wird überwacht. Nach Auswertung des Logs  werden nun ein Dutzend Tor-Server beschlagnahmt, die als Exit Node gedient haben (von Ihnen aus wurde auf $böse_Seite zugegriffen). Unter diesen beschlagnahmten Rechnern sind zwei dabei, deren Firewall alle eingehenden Verbindungen geloggt hat (nur Verbindungsdaten, keine Inhalte). Und die Ermittler finden nun heraus: Zum Zeitpunkt X plus/minus 10 Sekunden gab es auf $Tor_Server_1 nur eine eingehende Verbindung von $IP und eine ausgehende Verbindung zu $unbekannter_Tor_Server. Im gleichen Zeitraum gab es auf $Tor_Server_2 nur eine eingehende Verbindung (und zwar von $unbekannter_Tor_Server) und eine ausgehende Verbindung (zu $böse_Seite). Dies dürfte einem Richter zumindest dafür ausreichen, die Adresse des Nutzers von $IP im fraglichen Zeitraum herausfinden und eine Hausdurchsuchung durchführen zu lassen. Es ist nicht gesagt, daß es die gleiche Verbindung ist, aber die Möglichkeit besteht (und es gibt mögliche Angriffe, die das herausfinden könnten).

 

Die TOR Server werden doch hoffentlich ständig untereinander Verbindung halten (und sei es über Dummy-Pakete). Die Anzahl der zu überprüfenden Server kann bei einem halbwegs große Netz schnell vierstellig werden. Praktisch unmöglich, es sei denn, du bist "on war on terrorists"...

edit: Werde mir das verlinkte Paper mal in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.

----------

## schachti

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> schachti: Ich habe mir TOR nie genau angeguckt, aber ich denke du verwechselst Pfadlänge und Anzahl der Server. Es ist kaum anzunehmen, daß sämtliche Pakete einer Kommunikation über die selben drei Server laufen. Die Beschränkung der Pfadlänge ist sicherlich in der Performanz begründet.
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt leider nicht: http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#head-3743283d8db31cfe6177748de8c4e82b9869880f.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die TOR Server werden doch hoffentlich ständig untereinander Verbindung halten (und sei es über Dummy-Pakete).
> 
> 

 

Zumindest werden keine Dummy-Pakete versendet: http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#head-6db3799ce48db6decd007622f8c0bac2e5d7d10a.

----------

## Carlo

O.k., TOR sucks.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Nein, ich meinte das folgende Szenaria: ...

 

Also rein von einer funktionierenden Vorratsdatenspeicherung und unter der Annahme $böseSeite, $Empfänger und $betreffendeTorServer befinden sich in Deutschland (Europa?) gar kein so abwägigens Szenario. (Auch in Bezug der vielen deutschen Server gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich das alle 3 in DL liegen). 

Und mal davon abgesehen irgendwas _muß_ bei Tor ermittelbar sein, zumindest theoretisch, ansonsten hätte man bei gesundem Menschenverstand nicht die Tor-Server geschlagnahmt. Wogegen allerdings spricht das der Staat etwas gegen diese Kranken unternehmen muss, auch wenn keine Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht.

----------

## schachti

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> O.k., TOR sucks. 

 

Naja, so weit würde ich nicht gehen - aber es sollte halt jedem klar sein, daß auch Tor keine 100%ige Sicherheit bieten kann, sondern nur ein gewisses Maß an Anonymität.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ..., daß auch Tor keine 100%ige Sicherheit bieten kann, sondern nur ein gewisses Maß an Anonymität.

 

Und genau dieses gewisse Maß an Anonymität möchte ich. Ich möchte nicht das die Staatsanwaltschaft gar keine Chance mehr hat einen KiPo-Sauger oder einen Terrorist (das zweite grosse Totschlagargument) zu fassen. Ich finde nur das TOR die Hemmschwelle einfach wieder, gerade auch im Hinblick auf die Vorratsdatenspeicherung, auf ein vernünftiges Mass zurückfährt. 

MfG, Hilefoks

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Staat = Bürger! Von daher ist egal ob nun der Staat oder die Provider die Kosten tragen, letzendlich zahlst der Bürger. Nur über die Provider ists nicht so "offensichtlich" dass man für die eigene Überwachung bezahlt, von daher politisch gesehen der "geschicktere" Weg.

 

Da bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden. Es ist durchaus relevant, WER offiziell für die Finanzierung aufkommen muß, allein schon aufgrund der Transparenz. Es ist sozusagen im Übertragenden Sinne eine Frage des loggings, auf welche Kostenstelle der Geld verbraten wird. Wenn es der Bürger indirekt über höhere Providergebühren zahlt, dann ist nicht offensichtlich, daß die Kosten durch eine aufdoktrinierte Verordnung des Staates entstanden ist. Und in diesem Falle sind die Kosten das Resultat öffentlicher Politik und Sie sollten dann auch als Staatsausgaben geführt werden. Wir zahlen schon viel zuviele indirekte Steueren. Die Politik des Verschleierns hat Hochkonjunktur.

Erdie

----------

## BlueStar88

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich ja versprochen habe, euch auf dem laufenden zu halten, hier mal der aktuelle Stand.
> 
> Ich war gerade mit einem Anwalt telefoniert und war bei einem anderen zur Beratung und so wie es aussieht, kann man tatsächlich nichts dagegen machen, auch nicht gegen die sinnlose Löschung der Festplatte. Die Staatsanwaltschaft kann im nachhinein fast alles rechtfertigen (Zitat Anwalt: "Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne") und mit Gutachter würde die Sache viel zu teuer werden und trotzdem kaum Erfolg versprechen.
> ...

 

Ich habe heute einem Kriminalhauptkommissar die Situation privat geschildert. Er ist der Meinung, daß man akut sicherlich nichts gegen diese Maßnahmen machen kann. Wenn im Beschluß steht "Server sicherstellen", dann machen die (Polizei-)Beamten das halt, dazu sind sie verpflichtet. Die Formulierung des Beschlusses seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft ist dabei entscheidend.

Er würde an Stelle der Betroffenen eine Privatklage gegen den Staatsanwalt erwägen, wegen fehlender Sachkompetenz, bzw. Verstoß gegen den Verhältnismäßigkeitsgrundsatz der Mittel. Vor allem und insbesondere wenn noch andere Webpräsenzen, oder Dienste (eMail) geldwert betroffen waren.

Eine Maßnahme diesen Grades gegen einen "nur-Zeugen" erscheint ihm eher unsinnig, auch vor allem wenn sie ohne dessen Beteiligung (Abfrage der Kooperationsbereitschaft?) durchgeführt wurde.

Ich persönlich würde sehr wohl den entstanden Sachschaden bewerten, alle Vorgänge zeitlich dokumentieren und eine Schadenersatzklage gegen den verantwortlichen Staatsanwalt (gegen die Person) einreichen. Das die Staatsanwaltschaften schonmal über das Ziel hinausschießen und es nachweislich wegen fachlicher und juristischer Inkompentenz letztendlich falsch gemacht haben, zeigt der Gesamtsachverhalt JAP Dresden. Außerdem würde ich mir ggfs. einen smarteren Anwalt suchen. Deiner scheint mir nicht geeignet.

Auch finde ich, daß die exekutiven Organe über so ein "Feedback" lernen könnten, für die Zukunft in diesem Bereich Feinfühligkeit und Verhältnismäßigkeit zu verbessern und differenzierter vorzugehen. Ich hätte mich in dieser Situation gefreut, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft/Polizei mich kontaktiert hätte. Dann hätten sie einen Login bekommen und den Server "online" durchsuchen können. Der Einblick wäre letztendlich der gleiche und die Verhältnismäßigkeit wäre gewahrt. Finden die dann Kipos, können die den Server dann immernoch zerlegen/mitnehmen. Zur Bereitstellung dieser Informationen/Zugang sind Provider ja auch verpflichtet, wenn die Beschlußlage dies gebietet.

Oder bin ich jetzt zu optimistisch?

----------

## monokel

hallo,

ich bin grade dabei, einen beitrag zum thema für coloRadio (ein kleines freies radio in dresden) zu bauen. nur selber zu erzählen ist langweilig, das gespräch mit den staatsanwälten war recht unergiebig (laufende ermittlungen ... keine auskunft zu nix). falls jemand, dessen server beschlagnahmt wurde, das liest: ein interview wäre fein...

gruss, florian.

bin unter 0351 3179227 bzw 3179225 zu erreichen.

----------

## M@rio

...und es geht heiter weiter im Kampf gegen Kinderpornoraubkopierermörder.

http://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/presse/20060915-anon.htm

----------

## DrKNickel

Betroffene Betreiber sollten sich wehren. Ich vertrete als Rechtsanwalt einen betroffenen Serverbetreiber. Für andere Betroffene möchte ich daher folgende Hinweise geben:

Gegen die Beschlagnahme kann man sich durch die sog. Beschwerde nach §§ 304, 306 StPO wehren. Die Beschwerde ist gegen alle erlassenen Beschlüsse und gegen die Verfügungen des Vorsitzenden zulässig. Auch Zeugen, Sachverständige und andere Personen können gegen Beschlüsse und Verfügungen, durch die sie betroffen werden, Beschwerde erheben. Die Beschwerde wird bei dem Gericht, von dem oder von dessen Vorsitzenden die angefochtene Entscheidung erlassen ist, zu Protokoll der Geschäftsstelle oder schriftlich eingelegt. Die Beauftragung eines Rechtsanwaltes ist dabei nicht zwingend erforderlich. Sollte sich auf den beschlagnahmten Festplatten andere Daten befinden, die evtl. strafrechtlich relevant sein könnten (Raubkopien etc) dann sollte man umgehend einen Rechtsanwalt aufsuchen. 

In einer schriftlichen Beschwerde kann man folgende Gründe vorbringen:

1. Zur Beschwerdebefugnis

Die Beschlagnahme des Servers hat dazu geführt, dass das Anbieten des Anonymisierungsdienstes nciht mehr möglich ist. Als Betreiber ist der Besschwerdeführer daher auch belastet und beschwerdebefugt. An der Feststellung der Rechtswidrigkeit hat der BEschwerdeführer darüberhinaus ein rechtlich geschütztes Interesse, da weitere Maßnahmen die Funktionsfähigkeit des Dienstes beeinträchtigen können und damit zu befürchten ist, dass die Erfüllung des gesetzlich geforderten Angebotes an Anonymisierungsdiensten beeinträchtigt wird.

2. Fehlende Bekanntgabe

Die Beschlagnahme ist rechtswidrig, weil sie dem BEschwerdeführer als Betreiber des Servers nicht bekannt gemacht wurde. Das Rechenzentrum der [Provider AG] ist zwar Eigentümer der Hardware des Servers, aber der Beschwerdeführer ist als Mieter des Servers Betreiber und durch die Beschlagnahme unmittelbar betroffen, weil ihm die Beteiligung an dem Anonymisierungsdienst insoweit nicht mehr möglich ist. Somit hätte die Beschlagnahme dem Beschwerdeführer unverzüglich mit oder nach der Beschlagnahme mitgeteilt werden müssen (§ 35 Abs. 2 StPO). Die Anschrift des Beschwerdeführers ist bei dem Rechenzentrum der [Provider AG] hinterlegt. Eine Mitteilung wäre auch deshalb notwendig gewesen, weil eine Behinderung der Ermittlungen  nicht zu erwarten gewesen, weil er selbst über keine Daten über Nutzer verfügt.

3. Umgehung der §§ 100g, 100h StPO

Der Beschlagnahme des Servers ist außerdem deshalb rechtswidrig, weil sie eine unzulässige Umgehung der Regelungen der §§ 100g, 100h StPO darstellt. Die Notwendigkeit der Beschlagnahme wird damit begründet, dass nur so die Identität des Beschuldigten aufzudecken sei. Dies ist aber nur über eine Auswertung von Logdateien möglich. Logdateien sind Verkehrsdaten nach Telekommunikationsrecht, die durch §§ 100g, 100h StPO besonders geregelt sind und dem in Art. 10 Abs. 1 GG geschützten Fernmeldegeheimnisses Rechnung tragen. Diese Regelungen verdrängen somit die Möglichkeit, im Wege der Beschlagnahme Verkehrsdaten zu Informationszwecken zu erlangen (vgl. LG Frankfurt a.M., Beschluss vom 21. Oktober 2003, Az.: 5/8, Qs. 26/03, DuD 2003, 778).

4. Ungeeignetheit zur Strafverfolgung

Die Beschlagnahme ist unverhältnismäßig, weil sie ungeeignet ist, die Identität eines Beschuldigten aufzudecken, da sich auf dem Server keine

Logdateien befinden, die Rückschlüsse auf die Nutzer zulassen. Der Anonymisierungsdienst funktioniert dergestalt, dass über eine Kette von Rechnern die Internetzugriffe verschlüsselt und technisch verborgen werden. Die Software Tor wird zwischen den Browser des Nutzers und das Internet

geschaltet. Der Dienst ist so konfiguriert, dass kein Außenstehender, sowie kein anderer Nutzer und auch nicht der Betreiber selbst herausbekommen können, welche Verbindungen zu einem bestimmten Nutzer gehören. Für die Einzelheiten verweisen wir auf die öffentlich und damit auch den Ermittlungsbehörden verfügbaren technischen Informationen über den Dienst unter http://tor.eff.org/index.html.de

5. Unverhältnismäßig wegen offensichtlichem Übermaß

Die Beschlagnahme ist auch in ANbetracht der verfügbaren Informationen über die Funktionsweise des Dienstes unverhältnismäßig. Es steht den Strafermittlungsbehörden ein wesentlich milderes Mittel zur VErfügung. So hätte sich die Information und sofern notwendig auch eine Nachfrage über die technischen Funktionen des Dienstes angeboten. Im Übrigen wird darauf verwiesen, dass die genutzten Dokumente und Programme öffentlich mit Quelltext allgemein zugänglich sind, so dass auch aus diesem Grund eine Beschlagnahme nicht erforderlich war. Die Beschlagnahme des gesamten Servers ist auch deswegen unverhältnismäßig, weil so alle an der Nutzung des Dienstes Interessierten in ihren Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten beschränkt wurden und nicht nur der unbekannte Beschuldigte. Die Beschlagnahme hat damit in ihrer Wirkung eine erhebliche Streubreite. Die Beschlagnahme des  kompletten Datenträgers ist besonders eingriffsintensiv und bedarf im Einzelfall einer regulierenden Beschränkung. So muss die Beschlagnahme zur Ermittlung und Verfolgung der Straftat insbesondere erforderlich sein. Dies ist nicht der Fall, wenn andere, weniger einschneidende Mittel zur Verfügung stehen (vergl. BVerfG 12. April 2005, Az.: 2 BvR 1027/02).

Mit Einlegung der Beschwerde wird gleichzeitig die Aussetzung der Vollziehung des genannten Beschlusses und die Rückgabe der beschlagnahmten Gegenstände gemäß § 307 Abs. 2 StPO beantragt.

----------

## slick

@ ChrisM87 (und ggf. andere Betroffene oder "Insider")

Gibts inzwischen einen aktuelleren Sachstand? Wäre interessant zu wissen falls sich da noch was getan hat.

----------

## amne

Im aktuellen c't ist ein Artikel.

----------

## der ralf

 *chrissio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann mir einer der hier anwesenden denn einen stichhaltigen Grund nennen, weshalb man seine IP-Adresse beim Besuch legaler Webseiten verbergen muss? Nee, das kann offenbar keiner hier.

 

Schau Dir doch mal das an. Da steht dann  *http://www.aarno.de/impressum.htm wrote:*   

> Ihre IP-Adresse wurde soeben gespeichert.
> 
> Jeglicher Missbrauch dieser Angaben zieht rechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich.

 

Da frage ich mich primär drei Dinge:

1)Wielange wird meine IP-Adresse gespeichert?

2)Wie kann man diese (gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen) Daten missbrauchen?

3)Welche Konsequenzen zieht das nach sich?

und komme zu folgenden Schlussfolgerungen:

zu 1): könnte mir egal sein, da ich die Daten nicht missbrauche, ist es mir aber nicht, wegen zu 2) und zu 3)

zu 2): z.B. hingehen und dort Schabernack treiben ("Hey Alter, ich weiß wo Dein Haus wohnt!"). Heißt das dann, dass ich verdächtig bin, wenn dem Haus, von dem ich jetzt ja weiß, wo es wohnt, was passiert?

zu 3) steht dann eines morgens um kurz vor vier ein SEK vor meinem Bett und fragt mich, wo ich am xx.xx.200x um xx Uhr xx war, nur weil irgendein Idiot auch wusste, wo das Haus wohnt oder es einfach nur so gefunden hat, dessen IP-Adresse aber nicht behufs Nachzug rechtlicher Konsequenzen soeben gespeichert wurde?

Zugegeben, schlaflose Nächte wird mir der kürzlich soeben erfolgte Speichervorgang meiner IP-Adresse nicht bereiten, aber gerechterweise sollte der geschäftsleitende Herr dieser Suchmaschine die Personalausweisnummer sämtlicher potentieller Subjekte, die sein Firmenschild am Haus lesen, sicherstellen, um bei etwaigem Missbrauch der Daten, die man darauf findet, gegebenenfalls ebenfalls den Nachzug rechtlicher Konsequenzen in die Wege leiten zu können. (Was'n Satz, ey!)

Grüßle

der ralf

----------

## slick

 *der ralf wrote:*   

> Schau Dir doch mal das an. Da steht dann  *http://www.aarno.de/impressum.htm wrote:*   Ihre IP-Adresse wurde soeben gespeichert.
> 
> Jeglicher Missbrauch dieser Angaben zieht rechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich. 

 

Also nach meinem Kenntnisstand gehören IP-Adressen zu personenbezogenen Daten. Da die Präsenz aarno.de eindeutig gewerblichen Charakter hat und den Firmensitz in Deutschland werden hier also ohne Datenschutzerklärung meine personenbezogenen Daten gespeichert. Halte ich für arg rechtwidrig.

----------

## b3cks

heise.de: Beschwerden gegen Sicherstellung von Anonymisierungsserver zurückgewiesen (link)

----------

## BlueStar88

 *BlueStar88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich hätte mich in dieser Situation gefreut, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft/Polizei mich kontaktiert hätte. Dann hätten sie einen Login bekommen und den Server "online" durchsuchen können. Der Einblick wäre letztendlich der gleiche und die Verhältnismäßigkeit wäre gewahrt. Finden die dann Kipos, können die den Server dann immernoch zerlegen/mitnehmen. Zur Bereitstellung dieser Informationen/Zugang sind Provider ja auch verpflichtet, wenn die Beschlußlage dies gebietet.
> ...

 

Und es kam (fast) so:

Heute hatte ich einen Termin als Beschuldigter bei der lokalen Kripo. Jemand hatte unter Verwendung meines Tor-Servers einen beleidigenden Eintrag in einem Gästebuch einer Kommunalbehörde (Stadt/Kreis) verfaßt, vermutlich ein verbitterter Mitarbeiter derselbigen. Die Firma 1und1 (mein Server-Hoster) hatte der Polizei verfahrensgemäß Auskunft über den Nutzer der betroffenen IP gegeben und dabei auch meine Firmenbezeichnung in dieser Information mit aufgeführt. Vermutlich führte das wohl zu einer eher defensiven/vorsichtigeren Vorgehensweise. Dennoch wurde ich als Beschuldigter vorgeladen, da man wohl nicht realisiert hatte, daß der Gästebuchzugriff mittels eines Tor-Relays erfolgte.

Ich schilderte dem vernehmenden Beamten umfassend den Sachverhalt, verwies auch auf die größere Aktion der StA Konstanz und den entsprechenden C't-Artikel. Auch hatte ich die Tor-Doku als Ausdruck zur Verfügung gestellt. Somit war glaubwürdig dargelegt, daß ich nicht persönlich für den Vorfall veranwortlich war. Der vernehmende Kommissar sagte abschließend, daß ich nach seiner Einschätzung wohl nichts mehr davon hören werde (außer der Einstellungsmitteilung vielleicht).

Schade wäre es, wenn wegen solcher Assis Tor letztendlich "eingehen" würde, weil keiner mehr gewillt ist, den "Exit" zu machen. Nun, ich möchte eigentlich auch nicht jeden Tag zur Kripo latschen und das Gleiche erzählen..

Warten wir's ab. Bin auch mal gespannt, ob DIESE Gesetzesänderung durchkommt, dann ist wohl generell eh' essig mit solchen Anon-Systemen..

BlueStar88Last edited by BlueStar88 on Fri Dec 08, 2006 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

Sehr interessant das Ganze. Ich wette, wäre es nicht das Gästebuch einer Kommunalbehörde gewesen, wäre nichts passiert. Kenne ähnliche Fälle, in denen kein Finger krum gemacht wurde, obwohl die Polizei nur maximal einen Arbeitstag an Recherche hätte investieren müssen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass du wirklich nichts weiter hörst. Leider kenne ich solche Sätze wie "...dann werden Sie wohl nichts weiter von uns hören." auch und irgendwann gab's dann doch Post, weil ein anderer Komissar, (Staats-)Anwalt oder sonstwer das ganze immer nocht nicht begriffen hat. Von daher: <daumendrück>  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueStar88

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, dass du wirklich nichts weiter hörst. Leider kenne ich solche Sätze wie "...dann werden Sie wohl nichts weiter von uns hören." auch und irgendwann gab's dann doch Post, weil ein anderer Komissar, (Staats-)Anwalt oder sonstwer das ganze immer nocht nicht begriffen hat. Von daher: <daumendrück> 

 

..hat geholfen!  :Wink: 

Verfahren gem. § 170(2) eingestellt. Wann kommt das Nächste?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Ich denke vor allem, wenn es sich um eine Exit-Node handelt muss dann überprüft werden was dort passiert ist. Ansonsten installiert sich jeder Kinderschänder eine Exit-Node und schickt die Polizei wieder weg obwohl er in Wirklichkeit für sich selbst Kinderpornos runtergeladen hat und nicht nur im Tor-Netz weitergeleitet. 
> 
> Dito - deshalb muss die Staatsanwaltschaft einen solchen privaten Server auch zunächst beschlagnahmen. Das bedeutet ja aber nicht das der Betreiber rechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten muss.

 

Wenn der den Rechner zurück bekommt (auch wenn nichts drauf war), ist der schon so alt, dass er ihn in die Tonne kloppen kann. Einem Freund ist der Rechner mal abgenommen worden. der hat den nach 3 JAHREN!!!! zurückbekommen. Das dauert ewig!

----------

## xraver

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn der den Rechner zurück bekommt (auch wenn nichts drauf war), ist der schon so alt, dass er ihn in die Tonne kloppen kann. Einem Freund ist der Rechner mal abgenommen worden. der hat den nach 3 JAHREN!!!! zurückbekommen. Das dauert ewig!

 

Ich selber hab einen Fall erlebt, in dem 2 Laptops nach fast 9 Monaten wieder beim Besitzer waren.

Also liegt es auch hier wieder an dem Beamten/Staatsanwalt der die Sache bearbeitet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ist denn jetzt der aktuelle Stand. Kann ich tor und privoxy auf meinem Rechner einsetzen? (Die gentoo Howtos wurden wohl vom Netz genommen.)

----------

## Ampheus

Welche Howtos wurden vom Netz genommen?

Guckst du hier

----------

## SirLD

meine meinung: daß man platten beschlagnahmt und prüft, ob beweismittel zu finden sind, ok, is vielleicht nich schön kann ich aber aus sicht der staatsanwaltschaft vertsehen. lieber so als vorratsdatenspeicherung! aber dann die daten einfach platt zu machen kann ich dann wiederum nicht verstehen. ich mein, wenn ich angehalten werde weil letzte nacht ein auto wie meines gestohlen wurde, kann ich das verstehen wenn die polizei die papiere sehen will. aber wenns dann nich gestohlen is, das auto trotzdem zu verschrotten, macht ja auch keinen sinn... oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich habe privoxy und jap eingerichtet. Leider wird nun clusty.com blockiert. Ich vermute privoxy als Täter, leider stehe ich grade auf dem Schlauch um den Fehler zu finden. Ich habe an der Standardinstallation nichts geändert. Kann mir jemand helfen?

edit: erledigt. Es war JAP. Aus einem mir nicht bekannten Grund hat JAP clusty.com geblockt. Ich habe pdnsd davor geschaltet.

Browser - Privoxy - JAP - pdnsd - opendns server - Internet  :Wink: 

----------

